# What's on't telly



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought somewhere to comment on or suggest TV programs might be a good subject as it tends to get put in amongst other threads so not easy to find later on.


We watched the last of the Vigil series on Friday night, it's been quite well done, about faslane and Russian spies on a submarine, also started the second series of Manhunt with Clunsie playing a very odd part as a rozza.


Also a really good USA series, man with a plan, very funny.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I felt Vigil was great until the last 30 mins. It all seemed so convenient.
I'm saving Manhunt till we can binge.

Just started ploughing through the ten episodes of The Vietnam War we recorded some time ago. Remarkable historic facts and lots I never knew.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We differ there then Ray, last episode it all came together, and being a bit of a softie I liked the way the relationship got sorted too, the only bit I didn't like was the cliff edge ending, stoopid.


Not sure where a second series might go if they do one.


Did you see series one of Manhunt?


Also, anyone watching "The Cleaner"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've stuck with the very odd series of Blacklist too although we have questioned where the hell it's going, a bit like Lost in a way, we gave up on that quite early.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We differ there then Ray, last episode it all came together, and being a bit of a softie I liked the way the relationship got sorted too, the only bit I didn't like was the cliff edge ending, stoopid.


It could have been there was a real Submarine series running at the same time which gave a more realistic vision of inside a sub. Ironically even they had tech and mechanical problems within the series.

There are now so many oldish detective series doing the rounds they seem somewhat tired now. Nothing new to get excited about. As for old Vera what a mumsy.

Bit late for the Cleaner now as nearly over.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If that Veitnam series is the National Geographic one giving accounts from US soldiers it is pretty astonishing stuff Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might have a look at that but it's not Lizs cup of char.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

erneboy said:


> If that Veitnam series is the National Geographic one giving accounts from US soldiers it is pretty astonishing stuff Ray.


It was a BBC 4 series Alan. But I believe it was an American production. America is shown in a bad and bungling light and even Kennedy was more interested in votes than lives.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One for tonight, not my type of thing but...

I get an email daily of new programs, most I don't bother with.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4346338/55398500/ridley-road


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I always record the gadget show too, never buy owt but I like to keep a breast.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Mrs GMJ watches Strictly Come Dancing - does that count?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll resist the schoolyard humour.

🙂 🙂


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh dear.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Tbf she lets me watch Friday night rugby on BBC2 Wales so it's a fair trade off.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have a habit, lately, of falling asleep at about 9pm. I missed, therefore, most of the submarine one. Chris just watches what comes up in front of him so if the channel was on the wrong one for Ridley Road then he missed it so cannot fill me in next week (assuming I stay awake for it). Strictly Come Dancing is a must for me


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'll resist the schoolyard humour.
> 
> 🙂 🙂


Ah, I used : & ) for those.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> I have a habit, lately, of falling asleep at about 9pm. I missed, therefore, most of the submarine one. Chris just watches what comes up in front of him so if the channel was on the wrong one for Ridley Road then he missed it so cannot fill me in next week (assuming I stay awake for it). Strictly Come Dancing is a must for me


Get a PVR PAt.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

patp said:


> I have a habit, lately, of falling asleep at about 9pm. I missed, therefore, most of the submarine one. Chris just watches what comes up in front of him so if the channel was on the wrong one for Ridley Road then he missed it so cannot fill me in next week (assuming I stay awake for it). *Strictly Come Dancing is a must for me *


D'you now, it draws you in...

I read the paper whilst its one and only stop reading to watch the actually dance bit and the judges comments. I cant abide all the professional dancers and endless fillers used to pad out both programmes.

However I fins myself saying things like "nice footwork" and "elbow needs to be higher" or "too much separation".

At a particularly weak moment I also try and second guess the judges scores!

Is there any hope for me?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No G. I feel Strictly has run it's course and is becoming so 'samey' plus I can't stand that Winkelman thing. And as for the Take Two through the week it makes me vomit. 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sad git.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

17 years is enough. If they dug up Bruce I might get interested again.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sad git.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> No G. I feel Strictly has run it's course and is becoming so 'samey' plus I can't stand that Winkelman thing. And as for the Take Two through the week it makes me vomit.
> 
> Ray.


I cant profess to being a stalwart like you obviously are Ray :grin2:

But if it keeps Mrs GMJ happy and I get to watch rugby then no probs with me.

We keep talking about going to a tea dance one day...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

They will have Katie Price in her wheelchair next.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I normally hate anything based on "celebrities" so I am surprised I have stuck with it. Just nice to have something joyful on the telly I suppose? Daughter took me to a live show once but, for a long time, it ruined it for me. Memory has faded now so I am back to enjoying it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There are celebs and then there are celebs, A list rate good value, but ones I've not heard of do little for me from the start, but Liz likes Bake-off, and that other crap Musty chef and if I've not warmed to them by the end of episode one I will have done enough heavy breathing for Liz to watch them on her iPad.


I'm watching Celeb SAS and that has been great, but odd that most seem to have been abused as kids.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> They will have Katie Price in her wheelchair next.
> 
> Ray.


She'll need someone to drive her there....


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sad git.


Not agreeing obviously, but it made me laugh.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Me too


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do like a good laugh.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two for tonight.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4340022/55460061/restoring-the-earth-the-age-of-nature

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4346369/55223093/iceland-with-alexander-armstrong


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I'll be in the land of nod by then. Might record the Iceland one though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Confused. Why can't you record both?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

PS might need lots of telly ideas so keep them coming.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For Yawn Gar yawn deners ZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4342104/55691789/gardening-with-carol-klein


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

NOooooo! Not Carol Klein!!!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She is a bit out there


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Never heard of her: what's so bad about her?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watch and learn G.


I watched the Icelandic one, it could have been really good, he went to interesting places but it flitted about like a fart in a thunderstorm so you didn't really get a feel for anywhere, so many programs are like this, they must throw away so much stuff because the cutting room editor is only five.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I watched the other one and it was really interesting. All about the way nature regenerates after devastating things happen. Gives you hope


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a big fan of Bradley Walsh but I did like the original which is also running right now, so we will give it a coat of looking at just in case it works.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4353295/55713401/the-larkins

Probably not.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4349884/55892716/brits-in-france

Dunno

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4349617/55892692/a-year-in-provence-with-carol-drinkwater

Doubt it

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4352315/55701533/angela-black


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

Right now, the other half is watching some kind of drag queen rubbish


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Might give the Larkins one a look see. Also the next two might be interesting but not that last one!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes we too.

Last night we watched a film called "the Road" avoid it, a right load of crap, we were waiting for it to tell us what had happened, but it never did, just a couple of flashbacks which left you guessing, and they spent £25m on it, to be fair the scenes were very realistic, the whiny kid got on my tits though.

Great cast including Guy Pearce, Robert Duvall and Charlize Theron, and a couple of others I've seen before.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very rarely watch movies now. It seems a long time to waste if it turns out to be like that one.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I much prefer movies all dine and dusted in one sitting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched the Larkins last night, not impressed at all, seriously dumbed down and inclusive in certain areas.

I found the speech was distracting it not being of the period it takes place in, the kids were badly cast as were some of the adults, ma & pa were okay I suppose, and the vicar was quite funny, but was the percentage of black people so great back then out in the countryside, I doubt it which means they were being foisted on us to make the numbers up which is not fair on them.


I noticed Walsh managed to get his son into it (the policeman) who from what I saw can't act.


And why call it the Larkins anyway, that was a late 50s TV comedy, Peggy Mount and David Kossoff.

All creatures great and small showed how it should be done, same tales with a twist and new cast of people who can act.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Has the second series of All creatures grunt and small started?

If so we'll watch it on catch up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not telling you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah, I was not that impressed with it either Kev  A swearing vicar hmmmm?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Not telling you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever, go prune something.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit harsh....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Only on the bushes 😇😇


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nowt but this tonight, complete with the obligatory Gay man and a black person.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4349626/56096306/complaints-welcome

Might be good, might be crap.

on a similar subject I'm reading David Jasons latest book which is quite recent, even mention Covid in the first chapters, however, he goes on to say he has had several rows with the producers over advance publicity adverts on TV regarding stuff he's been in saying what is the point of working hard to polish a gag or two only to have them give away the punchline or the story, ditto the coming pup or previously bit we now have to suffer, he agrees that it insults our intelligence to do that, but he gets why ITV etc do it as they need the revenue, but the BBC does it too.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Glad we are not the only ones to notice that there has to be a gay person or black person in every programme. They can cover two for one if the black person is a woman and gets a meaty part.

Fed up with the One Show lately. Is Alex Jones going to leave? They keep trialling people who stare at the auto cue so hard they look wooden. I notice Alex Jones was standing in a radio show the other day. Surely she is not that desperate for money? She only just had her third baby so where is she finding the time (and energy)?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or a overweight black lesbian disabled old woman


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might suggest Blankety Blank, But I saw enough of Walsh the other night, and we might get more of the above to fill the boxes.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Dancing?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:crying::crying:

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

There's this starting tonight but I find these are 99% supposition and after a while, I stop watching.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4362650/56188156/doomsday-caught-on-camera


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, could, might and what if.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nah, not for me.

We might watch the Hairy Bikers. They do find some really nice little places to visit and see how artisan food is made. It is Leeds tonight.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4359923/56495227/the-hairy-bikers-go-north


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it me or are the commercial adds on Tele aimed it complete morons and numpties. I actually feel nauseated after watching several.

Ray


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Have any of our members seen the new John Lewis Insurance advert? If not it is well worth watching!!!

It can be viewed on YouTube.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, Ray, it is not you. God knows who these ads are aimed at. I assume they do some sort of market research before spending huge amounts on broadcasting them?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Apart from the moronic caterwauling audio and the subliminal flashing images I have trouble in realising what they are actually promoting. And what the subject being portrayed has to do with the final product I'm totally confused.

Not seen the JL add yet Drew. But I try not to spend too much time on commercial channels when they cane be recorded and edited.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If that's the JL ad with the kid trashing his gaff, then yes we have seen it. I wonder if they will drop the ad if people rang up to claim on their insurance as their kids had done the same after being 'encouraged' to by the ad!! 

Annoyingly Corrie apparently killed off the character who had MS, last night! It's a shame as they could have done so much with the character to try and raise some awareness of the illness.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Is it me or are the commercial adds on Tele aimed it complete morons and numpties. I actually feel nauseated after watching several.
> 
> Ray


Yes Ray they are aimed specifically at you mate.

Sorry, couldn't resist, but we rarely watch any as we zoom through them, we don't watch live TV these days.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Like you Ray I avoid the commercial channels where I can and record them so that I can zip through the ads. If I do have to watch one live I mute the sound.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

They don't write adverts like they used to ...

'You wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent!'

'They asked me how I knew, it was Esso Blue; I, of course replies, with cheaper grades one buys, smoke gets in your eyes'

'Shippams for tea, for tea, for tea ...' [to the tune of 'The Blue Danube' in a cartoon Opera House, with Dinner Jacketed Prawns & Crabs watching from the Private Box ...]

Does this date me? If not, 'Get the strength of the Insurance Company around you' certainly does!

Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

These two could be good, time will tell.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4373487/56675509/life-at-50-degrees

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4373316/56667655/the-nile-with-sir-ranulph-fiennes

and some may like this pratt

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4372019/56445602/the-jonathan-ross-show


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

marchie said:


> They don't write adverts like they used to ...
> 
> 'You wonder where the yellow went, when you brush your teeth with Pepsodent!'
> 
> ...


Old fart > >

Pardon me, sir, is that a toffee crisp you're chewing?

A hazelnut in every bite

Homepride Flower graders I always think of them when I see a van with a satellite dome on top

They peel them with their little knives.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

J R Hartley.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Busby & hissing Sid


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hands that do dishes feel as soft as your face with mild green fairy liquid

Out of water on with Nulon. Nulon makes your hands so soft.

P.A.L. Prolongs Active Life (dog food)


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

What has a hazelnut in every bite?























Squirrel sh1t!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Busby & hissing Sid


Don't you mean "Tell Sid"?


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

We'll be playing catch up with Paris Police 1900on BBC4, so 2 hours glued to the sub titles, trying to pick out more than 1 word in 6 of colloquial French. The swear words are beginning to stick in the brain; always useful for conversing with French drivers ... :smile2:
Steve


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might be good if there isn't too much BS

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4370782/56785162/universe


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> This might be good if there isn't too much BS
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4370782/56785162/universe


Hard to imagine what they could bring thats new but I always like his stuff. Didnt know about that one (well basically I never look at a TV guide, ever!  ) so cheers Kev. Will watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Departure on 5 star is proving good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrs Browns boys on BBC 1 21:30 tonight..

Does anyone watch the Good Doctor Sky Witness, quite good series 5 just started last week.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

I wouldn't trust this Bates Motel guy to be a doctor :wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hmm. Why does he look about twelve? Is that part of the mystery?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They all look 12 to.me Pat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4381826/57135251/celebrity-antiques-road-trip


----------



## Vintage RV Adventures (Sep 11, 2021)

My other half has Loose Women on the TV behind me ... horrendous program !


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ha ha I used to have a T shirt that said loose wimmin tightened here back in my 20s


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Anybody else thinks that "Outlaws" (Mondays BBC 1) is brilliant?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Didn't care much for the trailer.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Ha ha I used to have a T shirt that said loose wimmin tightened here back in my 20s


Classy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Never said I was G.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Anybody else thinks that "Outlaws" (Mondays BBC 1) is brilliant?


Yes its absolutely brilliant. My only gripe is why not just release them all in one go instead of having to wait a week for each one? Stephen Merchant at his best.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, I thought I might be the only one to like 'Outlaws'. I initially started to watch it being one of six 'outlaws' to my wife's family. That was a trial.

Ray.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

We binge watched 'Show Trial' over 2 nights on BBC iPlayer. A good production and a new angle on the presentation of the closing speeches for Defence and Prosecution to keep up the pace of the story and save about 5 minutes of court room filming


Steve


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Glandwr said:


> Anybody else thinks that "Outlaws" (Mondays BBC 1) is brilliant?


I thought the trailer was funny and I like Stephen Merchant so we'll try that.

Is it an hour or an half hour programme anyone?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Its an hour and a must see IMO.

Ive run out of stuff to watch having just finished The North Water (dreary) and Click Bait (enjoyed that) so will try The Ranch and Departure.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just watched the end of a film I was watching last night, London has fallen, not a bad film, based around the visit of the US president to the funeral of our PM, almost at the end, they announced the new PM as Clarkson.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I just watched the end of a film I was watching last night, London has fallen, not a bad film, based around the visit of the US president to the funeral of our PM, almost at the end, they announced the new PM as Clarkson.


I watched that ages ago. Utter utter Shiiiite!

Watched one episode of Departure so far. Typical mainstream made for TV american stuff but I quite enjoyed it so will carry on watching it. What I find difficult to believe though in episode one is what a faff they had locating the plane. There was an air traffic controller watching it trying to contact them and surely they have an EPERB tracking system or whatever they are called that cant be tampered with. Will stick with it for now though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wouldn't call it ****e, it was OK in parts.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Each to their own:smile2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the first episode of Outlaws last night. very enjoyable it was too so thanks for that folks.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I lasted five minutes of "The Ranch". Canned laughter, lame jokes, cheap studio set was enough to put me off.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is this a rip off of the Nick Knowles series which finished recently, the same format from what I can see?

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4379744/57400509/sort-your-life-out


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yup, here it is.

https://www.channel5.com/show/nick-knowles-big-house-clearout


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4381565/57398257/wonderful-world-of-trucking

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4377106/57403992/dalgliesh


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching the latest series of *The Syndicate* last night on iPlayer. I was surprised to see that the one we are watching was series 4...I can recall watching the first series (one based around a bunch of supermarket workers I think) but hadn't realised that we had missed 2 whole series. Anyway, it was enjoyable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just came across this last night, looks like a lot of the series is on YT. I never saw it when it was on TV.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hot news on the BBC tonight.

1/ A cricketer calls another cricketer nasty names.
2/ Kid gets knifed and shot.
3/ The world is drowning. 

I think we have our priorities wrong.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

1)...is a bit more than "nasty names". 

I'm not sure that institutional racism being the first news topic is a wrong priority Ray but I take your point.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I am G. Storm in a teacup. Juveniles and those of a certain disposition have always cast slurs and shouted abuse especially in most sporting events. I doubt it will ever stop in the heat of the game. But I still say it's way down on the priority list imho where serious carnage and physical loss is concerned.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yet more losers, at least I recognise a couple of faces

https://www.irishmirror.ie/showbiz/irish-showbiz/im-celebrity-2021-line-up-25393383


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/39063/57331383/where-eagles-dare

Decent cast https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4387434/57330294/close-to-me

The Larkins, I only mention that as I'm reading David Jasons latest book and he mentions that the producers asked his opinion on it, but they only seem to have mentioned the Ma & Pa characters and he thought it a good idea, but I'm not sure he will have liked the rest of it, and the press has given it a right pounding so I can't see it getting a series two.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We recorded "The Disappearance" earlier this year on 5 Star. It had 18 episodes up to August. Just tried to wade through them and gave up at episode 4.
American mumbling bordering on ridiculous soap type series. Binned the lot now.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just managed to wade through all 8 episodes of 'Marcella' we recorded last feb but have been too busy to watch up to now.

What a crazy disjointed unbelievable series. Quite like Anna Friel but this was just weird as everyone dies but her.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Impossible not to like Anna Friel, but why did it take 8 to realise it was crap though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I deliberately avoided labelling it crap Kev. Weird, disjointed and unbelievable as we were always hoping it would get better. Maybe on my own and concentrating on the flash backs and old personalities popping up now and again but having to ask or answer what happened there kinda made it hard to follow the continuity.

We have a few series recorded earlier this year. Some great and some not so but you can't always ditch them after the first and intro episode.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I suppose if it's laid out well enough you don't know til the end, wasn't game of thrones a bit like that, although I only watched two trailers for it and thought it was a bit naff apart from the Queen or whoever she was meant to be Emilia Clarke.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Is that a new series of Marcella? I quiet liked the first couple but cant remember how many I have watched.

Game of Thrones had many stories going on within it and its an epic series, one of the best things Ive ever watched. In fact earlier this year I watched them all again in about two weeks. 

Just about everyone must have acted in Game of Thrones. Even Ed Sheeran was in it albeit very briefly.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It was series 3 Baz. Shown last Feb/March 21.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Is that a new series of Marcella? I quiet liked the first couple but cant remember how many I have watched.
> 
> Game of Thrones had many stories going on within it and its an epic series, one of the best things Ive ever watched. In fact earlier this year I watched them all again in about two weeks.
> 
> Just about everyone must have acted in Game of Thrones. Even Ed Sheeran was in it albeit very briefly.


I bought the box set of GoT. We have watched it twice through plus read all the books. They are worth reading too...


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are readers Barry I'm happy to post the books to you on a long loan basis as long as you cover the postage









Drop me a PM if you want to.

The TV/DVD programmes are ahead of the books and the last book(s) will not be released until a year from tomorrow!!! But Martin has given dates before I believe and not stuck to them so who knows....


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks. I do read but I will pass I think. Im never keen on reading the books and seeing the show / movie. One or the other although I did read all the Harry Potter books before I saw the films.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No probs mate.

We watched the whole run of them; then read the books; by which time we had forgotten loads of what we had watched. So we watched them again and enjoyed them more the second time as we had read the books. It hung together a lot better for us the second time around.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Thanks. I do read but I will pass I think. Im never keen on reading the books and seeing the show / movie. One or the other although I did read all the Harry Potter books before I saw the films.


I watched films ages ago then read HP this year, spoiled it for watching the films for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I've never quite got the HP thing. I have watched the films but never read the books. Personally I think it's for kids.

I recall that HP1 came out within a week of the first Lord of the Rings film. I was blown away by LotR's but HP? Neh....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tother way round for me.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Got to agree with Kev. I think they are a lot more child like in the beginning but they gradually get darker. I remember when the first books came out, I was still travelling all over and on all the trains and the tube "adults" my age were glued to Harry Potter books.  I was in my early 30s then though but I've read them all several times and seen certainly the mid to later films many times. 

I can't remember any series of books and films that were so captivating. The frenzy and excitement about them when they came out was electric. I would buy the books the day they came out. Proper fan me! 

I enjoyed Lord of the rings both the book (goes on a bit at 1100 pages) and have probably seen the films at least twice and I was a massive Tolkien fan but JK has the edge IMO. Must have took a lifetime to plan all that.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have the Hobbit in the van, but it's a bit lame so far.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I have the Hobbit in the van, but it's a bit lame so far.


Have you tried giving it some medicine. Maybe consult a vet.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not you too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

No, I dont own a Hobbit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jealousy isn't a pretty thing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ive had a few pretty things though.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

If I called mine a Hobbit she'd slap the lugs off me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

So tempting to comment but as its Sunday.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Celebrity started last night (moan moan moan) I suppose I'll have to watch it unless it's really ****er than usual.

On the plus side, it's cold n wet in wales so they will suffer for their fees.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wassatt?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I could tell you but then I'd have to kill you.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't stand anything to do with "celebrity". I can't listen to Zoe Ball any more because she is so obsessed with celebrity guests. They are just people doing a job for goodness sake.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Finished watching *The Syndicate *on iPlayer last night. Very enjoyable. I think we have a couple more of *Outlaws* to watch alongside *Ozark* on Netflix.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to enjoy it but for a few years they seem to be seriously overacting the tasks etc, Liz still watches it so I'm stuck.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Whats that now Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Celebrity, do keep up boy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You mean "I'm Celebrity get me out of here"?

Right, with you! Didn't realise it was a thing to shorten the name of stuff.


Anyway we don't watch it as its rubbish.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I used to enjoy it but for a few years they seem to be seriously overacting the tasks etc, Liz still watches it so I'm stuck.


Are you joined at the hip? Mrs D watches it but I cant stand it so go and do something else. It was ok like all these shows when they first came out and actually had proper celebrities that also didnt really know what to expect or how to behave but they are all really tired formats now and everyone goes in with a game plan. Dull as dishwater.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> You mean "I'm Celebrity get me out of here"?
> 
> Right, with you! Didn't realise it was a thing to shorten the name of stuff.
> 
> Anyway we don't watch it as its rubbish.


It is just what it gets called as the title is too long.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I shall make my feelings known tonight and see if we can ditch it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I did watch it early on as Barry says, when there were more that 2 or 3 people I had heard of on there. I do recall the John Lydon series and his (in)famous outburst live on air...rock and roll!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes, 2004 and he called the audience "Fu**ing C**ts" because he wanted to be voted out. 

Ive searched everywhere for the clip but cant find it.

It was after that they introduced the delay in the broadcasts of live shows.  He did the same thing live on TV in the 70s with the Sex Pistols.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Outlaws* on catch up last night. We really enjoyed it and perhaps they have left enough loose ends for a second series? I read somewhere that right at the end they painted over an actual, genuine Banksy too. I'm guessing he did one especially for the show as he got a credit afterwards.

We'll need to find something light to watch from tonight to replace it.

Did anyone watch *The Detectorists*? If so, any good?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone watch Jimmy Carrs new quiz, we thought it was a bit of fresh air, you need a pretty good memory and the ability to pay attention to play along.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Nope, don't do quiz's. Or game shows. Or reality shows. Or soaps.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really a quiz as such Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Same here re quizzes. I used to watch University Challenge and Mastermind but haven't for a few years now.

Still watching *Ozark* (Netflix); *The Underground Railroad* (Amazon Prime) and *Detectorists* (BBC iPlayer), currently.

'Live' we only watch the BBC news at 6.00; the local news at 6.30 and Corrie! Apart from sport for me that is.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Was it Ken Dodd?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Silly bugger, it was on the screen.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Silly bugger, it was on the screen.


I didn´t wait until the end, never heard of him.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Ignorance is no excuse under the law


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

This is very funny (to me anyway) ar 4.09 if its starts at the beginning.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

He is a very clever comedian a bit on the crude side but funny, stupid laugh though.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I know, I have seen him a few times on Youtube and just found this that must have been recorded just after his Tax problem, but it´s the teams that are hilarious *about him*.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched Alan Bennetts lady in a van, Maggie Smith stars, just brilliant.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, brilliant even for the third time.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I´m sure I saw that some years ago, or am I dreaming again.
If I did I don´t know how.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We enjoyed that one too.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It´s on Youtube, I will now watch it as I´m feeling lazy.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As I hate adverts I try to stick to BBC but it is trying my patience lately


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Beeb has gone severely downhill over the last few years, they do still do good programs but they are few and far between.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

JanHank said:


> It´s on Youtube, I will now watch it as I´m feeling lazy.


I haven´t watched it yet because I`ve had a bit of trouble, :frown2: with the Christmas tree.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

you shouldn't be climbing on top at your age.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> you shouldn't be climbing on top at your age.


Ah well, where there´s a will and all that who knows :grin2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I won´t be watching it on Youtube because its in the wrong format and has a flyscreen in frost of it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We binge watched all 3 episodes of *A Very British Scandal* last night on BBC iPlayer. Very watchable with a good cast too.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

A programme from 13 years ago according to iPlayer but I really enjoyed it. Well written, filmed and presented not to mention the music.

The Truth about Christmas Carols


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *The Underground Railroad* on Amazon Prime yesterday. It was a strange series but certainly did give another insight into the plight of slaves in the USA. Pretty hard hitting in places too.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

There was a discussion on the wireless the other morning re. a film about British soldiers tunnelling under enemy lines to lay charges. Just wondering if anyone can name the film please.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> There was a discussion on the wireless the other morning re. a film about British soldiers tunnelling under enemy lines to lay charges. Just wondering if anyone can name the film please.


Here is something I found Drew, not a film, but a documentary.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The wireless eh, we updated to a radio.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Yes Jan, I got that also, this was definitely a film they were discussing. It was sometime just after 05:30 and I was dozing with the wireless on when I heard it, I intended to write the name down when I got up but completely forgot. I believe they were discussing the New Year celebrations on the battlefield during the first world war when someone mentioned the film re. "Tunnel Warfare".


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Which station Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

LBC

Leading Britains Conversation.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> LBC
> 
> Leading Britains Conversation.


Have a look here Drew.
I can´t find anything about films though.

https://www.oles.tv/lbc/archive/2021-12-28/


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Eureka.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

One of our favourite films, "Goodnight Mr Thom", is on this afternoon, as it is "pooin doon" just now I daresay we will watch it again.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes Drew - *The War Below* - we watched it this afternoon. Superb film - well worth a watch. Its on Netflix.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you Graham, I will watch it within the next few evenings.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am going to have a musical evening with Andre Rieu on my local TV. RBB. It won’t be the same watching it alone, this was one of our favourite viewings, I don’t know what year this is from, we may even have watched it together, in fact I’m sure we did because I have seen it before and as I haven’t watched him since Hans died and I’m sure there has not been a new program from Maastricht because of the pandemic.

It’s from 2014. One night in Venice……..so we did watch it together


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the film *Vigilante* on Netflix last night. It stars Danny Dyer and is about a special forces bloke who comes home to seek revenge on his dead folks. Very graphic and a bit rude but overall a good watch we thought.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> We watched the film *Vigilante* on Netflix last night. It stars Danny Dyer and is about a special forces bloke who comes home to seek revenge on his dead folks. Very graphic and a bit rude but overall a good watch we thought.


What do you mean by a bit rude Graham? Its rude to interrupt when someone else is talking, or shut a door in someone's face, or it used to be rude for a Man to leave his hat on when entering a house or church, I imagine you mean theirs a bit of sex in it. That's OK for us old codgers coz it brings back fond memories :laugh:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not a lot of sex but what was there was a little graphic!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have been watching the latest adaptation of *Around the world in 80 days* 'live' on the BBC for the last 2 Sunday nights. it is also available on iPlayer.

It's been a good watch so far with 4 episodes down. David Tennant is very good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Watched ep one, undecided whether to carry on.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's worth a go Kev. Not just the normal light version seen in films etc; there's a bit more depth to it I think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I wasn't keen on the choice of actors, certainly Tennant, and some of the scenes were nothing to do with the book.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watched an episode and a half when Michelle declared that "this is totally sh1t and lame".  Cant decided whether the carry on with it myself. Seemed a bit "Kiddy TV" to me really then again I think it airs quite early on so maybe its meant to be I dunno.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Started watching The Sweeney last night


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Started watching The Sweeney last night


Shat it you Slaaaaaag!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Started watching The Sweeney last night


All the originals or the more recent film Kev?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Proper John thaw and Dennis waterman.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started Series 3 of *Detectorists* on BBC iPlayer last night. If you haven't seen these then I recommend them. they are delightfully understated British comedy I think. Most episodes get a laugh out load and all make me smile.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bit too daft for me.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

We watched ,Four Lives , on bbc1 . A good portrail of a real store, incredible the police failed so badly and watch part of the documentary about the real thing and surprised how close they matched the actors to the real people.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Missed that Nick. Probably cos we spend too much time looking for something watchable on Netflix.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Bit too daft for me.


I don't find it daft tbh mate: for me it's quite subtle and very understated I think. Nice to see the late Diana Rigg in it as well.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If we all liked the same thing there would be no wars, then where would we be???


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I quite like a good quiz, Connect or Uni challenge if I'm in the mood, I quite like Jimmy carrs new one, but this one start tonight and if they get the right contestants it might be good.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4458773/60619294/ant-decs-limitless-win

Shame about the presenters but we'll give it a coat of looking at.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

:knob:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

You should have a higher opinion of yourself Ray.


Oh I forgot, you already do > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Can't stand game shows or Jimmy Carr. Just total time wasters imho.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Anything on TV etc is a time-waster, but that's the object of it all, that and trying to sell you ****e you don't want or need.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Erin Brockovitch on 5* at 23:3


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

23.30???

We go to bed at 9.

Hopefully well into the land of Nod by 11.30...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No PVR?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Nope (I had to look up what PVR meant though :smile2

As you said above, TV is a time waster and everything goes on to catch up anyway, so we could watch it at our leisure at a time when we choose.

We have a smart TV with a separate freesat box which does us proud. The only downside with the LG TV is that they don't support the BT Sports App which means I have to plug the laptop into the telly to watch English rugby at the weekends.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We have never managed Catch-Up yet. Mind only tried a while ago and as outside UK was blocked even with a VPN. So with PVR at home it's enough but on winter vacation it's live or Netflix. And some of the stuff on Netfix is cringeworthy imho.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Wasn't it dire on mainstream tv last night?  We ended up watching an old detective one with Martin Shaw in it. I love him. It was a bit un pc compared to modern drama but well acted. Have I mentioned that he lives near me? I had to give him the drugs that his dog needed, once, at the vets. He came in the waiting room with his motorcycle helmet on and did not take it off. He is absolutely paranoid about being recognised. Not that I blame him. He is a big animal lover and is patron of a nearby rescue centre.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the first half of Corrie on ITV and then Ep7 of Clickbait on Netflix.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Who remembers a series from the 80s or maybe 90s about a young girl who was raped by 2 men and she then de locked one of them, he died of course and her Dad took the blame for it. Grandad was always smelling the milk jug, that was something that was remarked on many times It’s annoying not remembering the name of the series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> Who remembers a series from the 80s or maybe 90s about a young girl who was raped by 2 men and she then de locked one of them, he died of course and her Dad took the blame for it. Grandad was always smelling the milk jug, that was something that was remarked on many times It's annoying not remembering the name of the series.


Nope, what does de locked mean?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Nope, what does de locked mean?


What is a bullock, is a bull without the locks, don't you know anything.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

P.S. Why are you up so early after your rotten day yesterday ?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Not me Jan.

I thought the new detective series on ITV at 9pm last night looked promising? I think it may be a follow on that I have missed before?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Watched three parts of "Rules of the Game" on iPlayer. I dont normally watch "Four parters" as they are generally disappointing but this is not bad. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/p0b8zwdm/rules-of-the-game


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> Watched three parts of "Rules of the Game" on iPlayer. I dont normally watch "Four parters" as they are generally disappointing but this is not bad. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/p0b8zwdm/rules-of-the-game


I of course can´t watch it, but I only had to read the introduction and it shouted *BARRY* :grin2:

_Contains some strong language, some sexual content and upsetting scenes_.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks. BBC iPlayer only works in the UK. Sorry, it’s due to rights issues. In the UK? Here's some advice.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> What is a bullock, is a bull without the locks, don't you know anything.


the only sense you make is old lady sense, you and Liz must be related as she talks ************** too >>>>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> P.S. Why are you up so early after your rotten day yesterday ?


Sorry Boss, when was I supposed to wake up, it was light, I was fursty, needed pee.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Sorry Boss, when was I supposed to wake up, it was light, I was fursty, needed pee.


Light at 6.48 this morning, was it full moon or did you leave the light on.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I just have good eyesight and live high up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4457364/60783687/martin-clunes-islands-of-the-pacific


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> Watched three parts of "Rules of the Game" on iPlayer. I dont normally watch "Four parters" as they are generally disappointing but this is not bad. https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episodes/p0b8zwdm/rules-of-the-game


We are 2 episodes in on this and I agree, it is good viewing.

We watched the latest *Around the world in 80 days* on the Beeb last night. Very enjoyable escapism it is too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz likes it but it too dissimilar to the book book for me..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I learned how to download TV programmes to my laptop yesterday following recommendations on here. So I downloaded the BBC iPlayer and also Netflix. So far I have downloaded...

In my Skin - a teenage, angst black comedy set in Wales. 2 series. 

The Tourist

Hidden Assets

Slammed - a 3 part documentary about Welsh rugby.

I have also downloaded some series off Netflix too but it looks as if my son has changed his password overnight, and I cant remember what I downloaded now!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done G, bit late for us now as Roku gets us pretty much everything we need thankfully. But not Iplayer.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

KI also learned how to turn my mobile phone into a hotspot whilst we are away, so I can use my laptop off the back of it. 

I was under the impression that our home 4G router could be used abroad as that is what I was told when I took the contract out. It now transpires that it cant now so in lieu of that EE have given us unlimited data on our mobiles (only 50 Gig a month on a fair usage policy though, so how that can be called unlimited I don't know!!).


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah, I managed to turn my phones hotspot on so my wifes non data phone could piggy back but only one and can't seem to replicate again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The average film is around .5gb, but get a sdcard and download as much as you can before going, we each fill up our tablets as we like to watch different things sometimes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google how to do it Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK Kev, later as messing about my wifes non data phone it can now 'see' via bluetooth my data phone. So maybe she will get messages when we are out like that.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The average film is around .5gb, but get a sdcard and download as much as you can before going, we each fill up our tablets as we like to watch different things sometimes.


Definitely a better plan than trying to stream or download when away. Mobile signal most places we were last summer in the UK was ****e and of course if you download it at home you save your mobile data allowance. I just download straight onto a laptop and watch it straight off the laptop.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

When we're away a bit longer we nick a bit of WiFi from Mc Donalds etc too, some you don't even need to go into, other eateries are available, most coffee shops etc have a drop of wiffy, some are a bit slow though but if you're having a drink or a meal it makes sense, and don't dismiss using the phone to watch, close up it's fine to watch.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I tend to use BT Wifi hotspots a fair bit with the iBoost but in theory I shouldnt have needed it on this last UK trip as I had a shed load of data to use but frustratingly half the time it was useless. Its likely we will do a similar trip next summer so I am going to have to sort something out. Maybe a roof mounted 4g booster or summat.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I rang my ISP last week as I had used all my 4gb allowance almost due to having to use the phone as a hotspot when Virgin went down 4 times in 3 weeks, they upped it to 10gb and dropped the price to £7 pm.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am downloading stuff in "SD" which I assume will be OK? (as opposed to HD which takes yonks to download).

I have a cable HDMI/RC (yellow, red and white) plugs which I am hoping will work so we can watch the downloaded stuff on the TV in the MH. If not then I guess we'll be huddled around the laptop!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just use HD when possible.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Presumably its a better picture quality is it Kev?

How bad is SD then?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes and dunno never bothered with it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BBC2 9pm ‘ Why ships crash ‘ about the Evergiven container ship.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Rules of the Game* last night. Cracking 4 parter on the Beeb. Well worth a watch.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This may be good, or not, I'll give it a try.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3995066/61247714/treadstone


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looks like this is back too, we watched it before.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/1694209/60726091/fringe


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> This may be good, or not, I'll give it a try.
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3995066/61247714/treadstone


What channel is that on Kev? I probably couldn't see for looking...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

All in the link G.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

that took some finding: Paramount? 

I've not heard of that channel tbh...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's not bad, if you look closer it does give the channel numbers for different providers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Cancelled after one season apparently. Not a good sign.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm!!



Treadstone season 2 is no longer happening after confirmation that USA Network's Jason Bourne spinoff series has been cancelled after just one season. There are a couple of main reasons behind this somewhat surprising decision, which chiefly stem from the show's ratings, and the channel's overall shift towards a different kind of programming. These two factors spelled a death-knell for Treadstone, which unsuccessfully tried to pour the international espionage-based thrills of the Bourne franchise into an episodic series.

Based on the Jason Bourne films (which in turn are based on the books by author Robert Ludlum), Treadstone season 1 is set in two different time periods. A 1973 storyline follows John Randolph Bentley (Jeremy Irvine), a CIA Operative who was captured by the KGB and put through a brainwashing program that programmed him to carry out assassinations and other missions for the Soviets. In the present-day storyline, a group of operatives who were turned into sleeper agents by the CIA's own behavior modification program, Treadstone, begin to awaken.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I generally dont bother if its had less than three seasons. Mind you long running shows are not necessarily great either. How long did Last of the Summer wine go on for? Utter ****e!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Hmm!!
> 
> Treadstone season 2 is no longer happening after confirmation that USA Network's Jason Bourne spinoff series has been cancelled after just one season. There are a couple of main reasons behind this somewhat surprising decision, which chiefly stem from the show's ratings, and the channel's overall shift towards a different kind of programming. These two factors spelled a death-knell for Treadstone, which unsuccessfully tried to pour the international espionage-based thrills of the Bourne franchise into an episodic series.
> 
> Based on the Jason Bourne films (which in turn are based on the books by author Robert Ludlum), Treadstone season 1 is set in two different time periods. A 1973 storyline follows John Randolph Bentley (Jeremy Irvine), a CIA Operative who was captured by the KGB and put through a brainwashing program that programmed him to carry out assassinations and other missions for the Soviets. In the present-day storyline, a group of operatives who were turned into sleeper agents by the CIA's own behavior modification program, Treadstone, begin to awaken.


I think from memory that there were 3 Bourne films with Matt Damon and another film with Gerrard Butler as a spin off. However there are loads of Jason Bourne books - more than 10 I think - so plenty of scope for more films or indeed an action series or two.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I found Waldemar Januszczak's programme, revolution of the impressionists last night excellent. I think it deserves a wider audience than ART lovers.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b012rw4n


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Sorry Dick but it'll not get one with me. I am a hollow vacuum when it comes to art appreciation.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That as well huh, suspectid as much though.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cock womble


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WTF is that?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

You


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We bulls wobble but we don't fall down.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/#inbox/FMfcgzGmtXKNFPdPHNCHbPcBZdWVSDGf


Thats a link to gmail Kev

I Watched that Why ships crash Evergiven thing you posted. Very interesting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I deleted it, can't find a link to the content but it's all here

https://www.channel4.com/


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the first episode of *The Tourist* on BBC iPlayer last night. It shaped up very nicely too. It's a series have downloaded so we can carry on watching it whilst away.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G we wanted to watch it but always something else on at the same time and no recorder here. So will just have to wait for the repeats.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Do you remember the days when there was literally something on the telly, like a vase or ornimunt.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...or dust!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

As a kid we had two channels BBC and ITV, we had a proper BBC Ariel and a DIY ITV Ariel made by dad.
To change channel we had to go into the dining room and connect the required Ariel connection. 

The TV was a proper cabinet type piece of furniture with Tambour sliding doors, B&W only and valve operated.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some would call you an old fart Terry, but I have more respect for old farts than to call you an old fart.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

...we weren't posh but we had an aerial from memory!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Gotta appeal to somebody

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4496233/62271148/boobs


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Or

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4497953/62193486/the-pennines-backbone-of-britain


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bluddy recent live TV series. There have been four live TV series recently and while we are away and don't have the benefit of subtitles that have been virtually unwatchable because of the audio and lousy diction or accents.
The Teacher, No Return, Chloe and some other Liverpudlian police series amongst others.
Even my wife who has excellent hearing struggles to catch the mumbled dialogue. 

Crap, crap and more crap audio and it's not just BBC it's ITV and Channel 5.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My hearing is excellent, Ray and I, too, struggled with some of those. It is not helped that we are in the van and the heating is noisy but we have the tv quite loud to compensate for that. If it is ITV then we have to grab the remote to turn it down for the adverts which proves how loud we are having to set to hear the mumbling


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I can’t say anything about live TV, Netflix and the occasional Prime I watch, some of those films or series I have to keep winding back to hear what was said, they don’t all have sub titles and if they do they ar3 a nuisance to me because they don’t write what is being said. Nothing wrong with my hearing either Pat, I have even tried adjusting the tones on the amplifier to no avail.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Modern TVs also have crap speakers facing down or back.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's definitely not the TV speakers Kev as I can hear and understand every word of any news and wildlife channel.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the series I downloaded to come away with is called *In My Skin*.

Its on BBC iPlayer (sorry Ray) and has some dark humour in paces as well as being quite rude; but it also deals with some very heavy issues around bi-polarity and domestic abuse all seen through the eyes of a teenager in Wales.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Is it possibly on Netflix G.?

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Modern TVs also have crap speakers facing down or back.


As I don´t have a modern TV and my speakers are separate, hence the Amplifier, for me it´s nothing to do with the TV.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Is it possibly on Netflix G.?
> 
> Ray.


Doesn't look like Ray, sorry.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched this, interesting.

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/boobs/on-demand/72842-001


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wish I could Kev.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It probably is a lot to do with the TV. The fact that you can hear the news ok has nothing to do with it. It will be to do with how your TV interprets the audio mix of said drama or film. With the news its just generally dialogue and usually one person at a time so their focus will be on "voice". With a drama its a mix of music, other sounds and dialogue often at the same time. I know what you mean as I find the same sometimes watching stuff on the TV but on my laptop its a different story as I can tune it to various audio mixes. I suspect but dont know for sure that modern TVs will allow you to do this or at least alter various tones. Drop the bass maybe and increase the mid range which is where mostly dialogue will be. maybe also increase the top end (Treble).


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Our TV and the one before it allowed you to set up sound for whatever you are watching and also a custom setup, same for picture.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No amount of sound enhancement can alter a mumbling dialect. Look at Americans.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> No amount of sound enhancement can alter a mumbling dialect. Look at Americans.
> 
> Ray.


I don't mind looking at the younger female ones, you can have the rest Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Fabulous and historical program on Channel 5 now about Spain. Puts discoveries into perspective.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunkirk: Mission Impossible
Channel 5 +1 10:30pm,
Season 1 Episode 1 of 3 Cornered
Former Royal Marine JJ Chalmers uses his own devastating experiences of war to give his perspective on the evacuation of Allied soldiers in May and June 1940


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> No amount of sound enhancement can alter a mumbling dialect. Look at Americans.
> 
> Ray.


We went mad during the initial lockdown and bought a DALI Kubik One 'soundbar'. DALI are loudspeaker manufacturers and operate their own studios for various musicians. They record the music, then tweak the Speakers to get as close to the studio recording, using bamboo speaker cones, aluminium chassis,etc and NO electronic gizmo, apart from a USB connector to link the sound to the TV ... I put 'soundbar' in inverted commas, because DALI were adamant that they had built a Speaker! The low level sound quality and the ability to broadcast the new 'breathing speak' [mumbling] of actors is really rather good!

There is a penalty to pay in price, weight and size and there is a wee rats nest wiring but the sound quality makes it worthwhile. The Scandi Noir dramas are brilliant!

Steve


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Steve but I have £1,000 hearing aids to do all that and still Americans mumble.

Ray.


----------



## jhelm (Feb 9, 2008)

I have my own problems with hearing so it is a mess at our house. My solution which is bit complicated is to use blue tooth head phones while also running the sound bar for my wife. I just installed a 32 inch tv in the camper it has fantastic sound from two speakers facing downward. It is new but a 4 year old model. Better sound than my home tv. 

I use Amazon fire stick for watching tv in the camper really works well, using my phone as a hotspot.


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

raynipper said:


> No amount of sound enhancement can alter a mumbling dialect. Look at Americans.
> 
> Ray.


We went mad during the initial lockdown and bought a DALI Kubik One 'soundbar'. DALI are loudspeaker manufacturers and operate their own studios for various musicians. They record the music, then tweak the Speakers to get as close to the studio recording, using bamboo speaker cones, aluminium chassis,etc and NO electronic gizmo, apart from a USB connector to link the sound to the TV ... I put 'soundbar' in inverted commas, because DALI were adamant that they had built a Speaker! The low level sound quality and the ability to broadcast the new 'breathing speak' [mumbling] of actors is really rather good!

There is a penalty to pay in price, weight and size and there is a wee rats nest wiring but the sound quality makes it worthwhile. The Scandi Noir dramas are brilliant!

Steve


----------



## 242633 (Oct 21, 2021)

My last post seems to have been duplicated. Sorry!


Anyway, we stumbled across 'Cry Wolf' a Danish drama on Walter Presents via All 4 Catch Up. Watched the first 2 episodes on Friday night, and intended to watch a further 2 last night. Ended up watching the final 6 episodes in a binge, and slunk off to bed at 2am ... Oops! 



Steve


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Started watching the new ITV police bomb disposal drama "Trigger Point" last night. Kate out of Line of Duty is in it  Pretty much playing the same character just with bombs. 

Its had mixed reviews and its no line of Duty but I found myself whizzing through the first three episodes back to back. Fast moving and fairly gripping but I suspect it will be a one off.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone else watching/watched *The Terror* on BBC?

We are around 5-6 episodes in and it's quite gripping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure if it's a good idea to watch this or not.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4516492/63080695/moors-murders


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Resident Alien is back tonight on Sky one 9pm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone wasted 4 hours watching The Holiday on Channel 5 this week.?
What a load of twaddle and rubbish. The plot was pathetic, the acting was even worse and the audio and diction just made it impossible to understand.

Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

No didn’t bother with it , the trailer was enough.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Once again I dunno if it's just me but Peaky Blinders and Killing Eve which we have all be waiting for start and get considerably more weird and confusing. 

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It's not just you Ray. TV should not be such hard work.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I knew PB was restarting but has Killing Eve also restarted? Serious question as we are away and not watching live Tv to get adverts for new stuff...

KE was always a bit weird though tbh...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> It's not just you Ray. TV should not be such hard work.


Nah, it must be him.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> I knew PB was restarting but has Killing Eve also restarted? Serious question as we are away and not watching live Tv to get adverts for new stuff...
> KE was always a bit weird though tbh...


I would watch anything with Jodie Comer in G.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Meh, she'd do to practice on I suppose.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure this is worth looking at, the flim wasn't that good either so I'd not expect too much
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4534579/63886509/the-ipcress-file


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Meh, she'd do to practice on I suppose.


Wow Kev, your that picky.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Liz has always said if I wanted to stray she doesn't have the right to stop me, we're not married, however, she is a wimmin so prone to change of the mind variety so it'd have to be someone special and she isn't special enough to incur the wrath of Liz.


Now I might risk one eye on that there Scarlet Johannsson.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Just read that Paul O'Grady's show has been pulled from Radio 2. He says it is a management decision that means he gets a 13 week contract followed by a 13 week absence. Seems a bit weird to me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

So is Killing Eve back on for a new series then?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes G. First episode was on Saturday BBC1 at 9pm.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks Ray.

I think we'll catch up with that and Peaky Blinders when we get back home now, as we have plenty to watch that we have downloaded.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Witchfinder 10pm bbc2


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Past me bedtime.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just watched the last of a question of sport with Sue Barker and Co, end of an era for us, we will give Sam Quek and Ugo Monye & Paddy McGuiness a look but I cannot stand McGuiness liz can't stand Sam Quek and neither of us has heard of the other bloke.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ugo wasn't a bad winger (rugby union) in his day. Played for Harlequins in London I think and retired around 7-8 years ago-ish.. Got some caps for England too but probably not as many as he should have. He co-presents the rugby coverage on BT Sport these days and is quite good at that imho. He was also in the BBC Strictly dancing thing last year.

Comes across as a decent bloke tbf...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

For me, McGuiness ruins everything he appears in, how come he ( a none motoring person) is the top man on top gear, I'd much prefer Flintoff (he'd be better on QOS too) as top man or the one that actually can drive Chris Harris, BBC politics plays a part no doubt in putting know nothing people in the top jobs.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't watch it now. Not just because of the people, though I don't like any of them, but because of the format


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I need to set it up to record as I may be doing it an injustice, but I doubt is muchly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just had a look on iPlayer, Christ they have really buggered it up, I'm not even going to bother recording it now.

I found the complaint page at BBC but you cannot complain it seems unless the program is currently on.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/contact/complaints/make-a-complaint/#/Your Complaint


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I love sport but haven't watched QoS for years now for some reason


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not into sport but I have always watched it as it has great comedy value, Liz was an energizer bunny so she answers a lot of the questions.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Just watched BBC 4 John Denver part 1 is the story of his often tragic,but incredible life

Part 2 at 2200 GMT is his In Person Concert.

So, if like me, you are a fan of his honest clear singing and humour, you may well enjoy these programmes on iPlayer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might very well give that a look i used to a few of his albums yonks ago.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have watched both series and I find it good, Ray won't coz they do mumble to it subtitties on.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3159512/63823448/the-good-doctor


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4546857/64102689/joanna-lumleys-great-cities-of-the-world

This one is a bit weird, but we watched the full first series, we don't get it now  

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4527184/64525061/resident-alien


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4546857/64102689/joanna-lumleys-great-cities-of-the-world
> 
> This one is a bit weird, but we watched the full first series, we don't get it now
> 
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4527184/64525061/resident-alien


You dont get in cant watch it dont get it as in it makes no sense? Any good? Im just downloading the first two episodes.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As said a bit weird but we negotiated a better deal with Virgin and we lost this channel, We thought it was a decent watch but it does take a little bit to figure out.

Where are you downloading from?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I like Joanna Lumley so might watch that if nuffin else on.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> As said a bit weird but we negotiated a better deal with Virgin and we lost this channel, We thought it was a decent watch but it does take a little bit to figure out.
> 
> Where are you downloading from?


The download Fairy site.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.etsy.com/market/fairy_download > >


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Reported. Blatant crap advertising.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bearing mind the threads name it can't be owt else lad.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

But Etsy is a shop.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4556205/64688004/happy-campers-the-caravan-park


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> But Etsy is a shop.
> 
> Ray.


But but but, they sell fairies mate, we need more of them.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We got enough in Downing St.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A couple for tonight

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4552914/64626192/then-barbara-met-alan

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4560334/64754239/we-are-england

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4551487/64544423/abandoned-engineering

Also on drama is Inspector George Gently S6 E3 I think it's a series which if you mark it for a series link you'll get the whole lot if you allow streaming, obviously dependent on what you are on, we found it very good.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Last night we finished watching *Hidden* on the BBC iPlayer. Dark and broody and filmed in north Wales. It's an 8 part crime drama about girls who go missing. We thought it was very well done. If anyone ever watched *Hinterland*, we thought it was as good if not better. There are also 2 more series which was a pleasant surprise.

We also finished watching *A Teacher* on iPlayer too. It's American but don't let that put you off. It was also a good watch regarding the problems a teacher and student faced during and after starting an illegal relationship.

Tonight we'll probably start watching some of the series that started whilst we are away like Peaky Blinders and Killing Eve.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Killing Eve seems to have lost the plot and gone off the edge.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It always was a bit weird I thought tbh


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might be a good watch on BBC 4 tonight

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01b3hkm/putin-russia-and-the-west-1-taking-control


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Also

https://www.itv.com/hub/maigret/2a4244


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4569557/65157534/the-drowning

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4569546/65411335/gordon-ramsays-future-food-stars


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4578378/65716842/deadline


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Might give that a look. No Holby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've been watching rescue and ambulance progs lately.

Transplant starts tonight Season two.

https://www.whattowatch.com/watchin...now-about-the-new-season-of-the-medical-drama

I like them because they make me realise how lucky I am


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Channel 4 HD
Freeview:104Sky:138Virgin:141BT:104Freesat:126
Sun 10 Apr
9:00pm-10:30pm (1 hour 30 minutes)
Starts in 5 hour(s) 3 minutes

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4594333/66139484/sas-who-dares-wins

Freeview:104Sky:138Virgin:141BT:104Freesat:126
Sun 10 Apr
10:30pm-11:30pm (1 hour)
Starts in 6 hour(s) 30 minutes

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4586000/66139488/the-cane-field-killings


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Ooh err - that second one looks a bit intense!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno Pat, I just put up new stuff I get notified of, some I don't watch, it's a service I provide.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

ITV London
Freeview:3Sky:103Virgin:103BT:3Freesat:103
Mon 11 Apr
9:00pm-10:00pm (1 hour)
Starts in 5 hour(s) 28 minutes

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4593496/65910315/worlds-collide-the-manchester-bombing7

Channel 4 HD
Freeview:104Sky:138Virgin:141BT:104Freesat:126
Mon 11 Apr
8:00pm-8:30pm (30 minutes)
Starts in 4 hour(s) 26 minutes

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4594557/65985358/dispatches

E4
Freeview:13Sky:135Virgin:106BT:13Freesat:122
Mon 11 Apr
3:00pm-3:30pm (30 minutes)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4594630/66061457/the-neighborhood


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched "Neighbourhood" last night, looks like a bit of a take on "love thy neighbour" on British TV, but we with our PC thing couldn't do it but the yanks, bless em went for it and it's quite funny.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr Who on BBC1 at 7.10 tonight


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, too naff now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought Killing Eve was finished last week. But no I was pleasantly surprised to see it had two more episodes to go last night. But sadly it's going off piste and into the realms of bizarre. 

But 'The Split' is brilliant. So possibly true to life. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching KE last night and we too enjoy The Split. We'll watch one after Dr Who tonight. I think we have seen 2 so far and enjoyed the other series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/218672/66006724/the-blues-brothers

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4595263/66277275/ross-kemp-shipwreck-treasure-hunter


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Quite like the look of the Treasure Hunter.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just watching, the thief, the wife and the canoe on ITV last night. 

Very good.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just watching, the thief, the wife and the canoe on ITV last night.
> 
> Very good.


We watched the first part of that last night on ITV Hib too. I agree: very good.

I was living up in the NE at the time and remember it hitting the headlines.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Split gets better every series. Usually series get worse but the latest is gripping. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I agree ray. We watched another part last night on iPlayer. I'm not sure if that was the 3rd or 4th episode but really good viewing.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Nicola Walker seems to be in everything I am watching at the moment. I agree about The Split. Great series although I Was disappointed when they killed off James in episode 1. Unnecessary I thought.

Currently watching Unforgotten with Nicola in it (Think it was ITV a few years back). Quite good.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Baz, she seems to have a natural way about her and an expressive face. Not as attractive as Vilanelle or Jodie Comer.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am of the opinion that some of the more attractive people are lesser actors, only there as eye candy.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

*Unforgotten* is a great series (or more than one series?). We enjoyed that.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> *Unforgotten* is a great series (or more than one series?). We enjoyed that.


Four seasons I think. Im on season 3. Im enjoying it but you have to concentrate on it and I always end up thinking about something else or getting distracted so have to rewind it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's the same here Barry, it's your age, ADD, kin Squirrels all over the place.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4599896/66303628/chivalry

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4599894/66303623/taskmaster

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4597606/66605880/nurses-on-the-ward


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4518553/66787628/the-rising

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4582373/66782834/the-last-unknown


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4611095/66859127/our-changing-planet

Hope to get Ep 1 on catch up
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4615598/66727003/grace

And if you are struggling to sleep maybe this will help
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4616218/66383779/the-sex-lives-of-college-girls


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Forgot to ask, is anyone watching the 1% club on Saturday nights 9ish on ITV, it's been quite good, a different format, and the questions are a bit good as well, not always obvious although I think one of you will get them all right.

https://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week15/1-club


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4611095/66859127/our-changing-planet
> 
> Hope to get Ep 1 on catch up
> https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4615598/66727003/grace
> ...


That last one looks interesting.  And all on ITV hub https://www.itv.com/hub/the-sex-lives-of-college-girls/10a2553a0001

I wonder if it will be a US version of sex education. It was originally on HBO so hopefully it wont be lame.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I see a new series of *Noughts and Crosses* is starting on BBC tomorrow night. We enjoyed the first series but its on rather late tomorrow (10.40?) so we'll probably watch it on catch up.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4056436/66863864/navalny

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4610801/66636786/the-neighborhood

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4607586/66251996/once-upon-a-true-crime

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4616612/66862790/bling-ring-hollywood-heist

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4615556/66862789/a-very-british-job-agency


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

22:45 - 23:45 on ITV the thief wife thing has a documentary on it tonight worth recording as the series brought up a lot of discussion here, I think he was a better person in reality than the person in the programme, still a complete barsteward but (assuming) he wrote the screenplay he could have made himself look better and her much worse, Still cogitating on it really.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not for me but it was mentioned yesterday
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4617263/66876089/noughts-+-crosses

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4617213/66969345/the-yorkshire-vet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4611106/67135130/julia-bradbury-breast-cancer-and-me

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4615574/67127708/rebuilding-notre-dame

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4616815/66475158/royal-flying-doctors


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not on telly but we watched a DVD yesterday called '*Denial*'.

It is a film about the Holocaust denier David Irving and his trial. It stars Tim Spall and Rachel Weisz amongst others.

If you can find it on Netflix/Prime etc I'd recommend a watch of it. Powerful stuff.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

10.05 tonight on channel 4 might be weirdly interesting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone actually taken the time to watch "What Harvey does next".?

Is this entertainment as I chose not to watch it.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Need to know what he did b4 first Ray.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Don't think I'll get a lot of support for my choice, but loving the new series of "The Great British Sewing Bee" Weds on One, 8pm I think.
Bit of fun and with Patrick for eye candy, Just wish he'd shave. Can't abide greying stubble. Makes me think of grubby old Compo.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like it Viv but miss the quips of the gay presenter Joe Lycett in the last series.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished the second series of *Hidden* on iPlayer last night. Cracking stuff we think.

I have downloaded the 3rd series to watch on our next trip away.

We will replace it with either *Noughts and Crosses* on iPlayer or *The Last Kingdom* on Netflix, tonight I suspect.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I like it Viv but miss the quips of the gay presenter Joe Lycett in the last series.
> 
> Ray.


Yes he was excellent and great fun!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How come all of a sudden news readers and weather people are now classed as 'Celebrities' and even 'Stars'.?
It's getting daft when just showing you face or back end on TV makes you a 'star'. The Kardashians are a prime example of pointlessness. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Famous for being famous.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We are slowly catching up with America where celebrity is worshipped


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your not wrong there Pat. How come marital disputes between Heard and Depp are broadcast every day on both BBC and ITV news again and again?
It's cringeworthy.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure I'd call it a "marital dispute" Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

One of them is blatantly lying according to the vast differences in their reported stories.

Who's your money on?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Neither of them come across as 'normal' and as drugs seem to have played a big part it could be either.

What am I even discussing this rubbish for?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hard to be sure, but she is definitely not one I'd turn my back on, I've watched a fair bit on YT and she actually got him pissed and wound him up so she could film him on her phone knocking hell out of the kitchen, he may be no saint, who is, but she's out to make a point, badly.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nowt new tonight.

I used to really like watching Eggheads, but since the odious little pratt has been running it I've not bothered


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/3209846/67253158/lost-treasures-of-egypt

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4631661/67616423/live-challenge-cup-rugby-league


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone watch the "penis on my arm" program, we thought it might have been interesting but it was really badly done, the man was a ex? junkie, and although he was from a bad situation they just showed the man in a bad light..


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

No!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, you left yourself wide open for a bit of abuse there old mate, but as it's Sunday I will be the kind bear to you.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cant see how matey - you asked a closed question and got a closed answer.









PS You? Kind? Obviously not feeling yourself today....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

WELL!! it has a penis in it and you old matey bubble, the possibilities are numerous, but to be fair, anyone male would do but you're not my target


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know someone who has one grafted onto his face


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I know another, but it's just above his right ear.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *McMafia* last night on the iPlayer. I know that we were late to it but it was very good. Only 8 episodes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Finally finished "The Thief the Wife and a Canoe." yesterday. Vaguely remember it happening back in the day.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We enjoyed that Ray. I was living up in the NE at the time so can clearly mention it as it was on the local news quite a bit.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did you watch the follow up to it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep. Very informative Kev.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Better than the series I thought.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes the series was a bit drawn out but entertaining to us.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not for me as I can't abide the black bloke, he's mega annoying, shame as I like Flintoff and Willowy.

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4637721/67649198/the-games


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I might watch this as I quite like his stuff 
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4631616/67730581/will-young-losing-my-twin-rupert

We always watch this
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4637526/67823902/diy-sos

And I bought an apron each for Liz and her daughter, it's a good viewing but they do chuck in heart breaking ads for cancer victims, and keep telling that 1 in 2 of us will have cancer.
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/35...eat-celebrity-bake-off-for-stand-up-to-cancer.

Speaking of Cancer, did anyone watch the program on Julia Bradbury have a mastectomy, it was very well done, might be on catch up.
https://www.itv.com/presscentre/ep1week17/julia-bradbury-breast-cancer-and-me

We've also been watching a series presented by Helen Skelton on corporate business like Warburtons bread, Heinz etc, it's been really good, she seems well informed, and asks good questions based on previous answers.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Did anyone watch this when it came out last year "We are lady parts"?

https://www.channel4.com/programmes/we-are-lady-parts/on-demand/70029-001

I happened to come across it watching the Baftas. Just watched episode 1. Absolutely brilliant. Breath of fresh air indeed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Baftas? Why? do tell.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> The Baftas? Why? do tell.


Tell what exactly?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episo...cademy-television-awards-2022-awards-ceremony

Im about half way through it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Dunno anyone who would watch the baftas, didn't rate the link program at all.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Dunno anyone who would watch the baftas, didn't rate the link program at all.


Its sometimes worth flicking through it though to see if you have missed anything good.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Fairy snuff, not something I'd think of watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not for me but some like it.
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4642658/68124280/eurovision-song-contest

One for Barry perhaps.
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4649664/68129530/laterwith-jools-holland


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

As Saturday night is rubbish, usually, on tv we might end up the Eurovision. I haven't dipped into it since Terry Wogan's time but might just give it a watch as there is talk of us making the left hand side of the board this year?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4643402/68138191/the-queens-platinum-jubilee-celebration

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4647560/68056918/conversations-with-friends


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

patp said:


> As Saturday night is rubbish, usually, on tv we might end up the Eurovision. I haven't dipped into it since Terry Wogan's time but might just give it a watch as there is talk of us making the left hand side of the board this year?


We didn't watch it , I did record it, watch 5 minutes then deleted it, results below

https://eurovisionworld.com/eurovision/2022


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be good, but modern humour doesn't often make me laugh.
https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4648548/68129357/the-chris-rosie-ramsey-show

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4154125/67407419/legends-of-the-deep


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Any one watched Still Game?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Used to Alan. Is it on again? Must admit I needed subtitles. 

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Couldn't say if it's on Ray, but my brother recommended it to me a few weeks ago. I'm finding it very funny.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching the latest series of *Noughts and Crosses* on BBC iPlayer last night. There are only 4 episodes and it makes for strangely uncomfortable viewing hearing the attitudes to race and racism but from a 100% opposite perspective. It is very well done and highly watchable we think.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The world is in turmoil, thousands dying in a war, the economy is failing and top news item is some gay footballer.?

I see we have our priorities in proportion again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I forgot to ask, was anyone watching Fringe, it's back on again.


----------



## baldlygo (Sep 19, 2006)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We didn't watch it , I did record it, watch 5 minutes then deleted it, results below
> 
> https://eurovisionworld.com/eurovision/2022


I also recorded it but had a 1-sec power cut which meant I lost a few countries. I find the presentations are spectacular and best played on a big screen with surround sound. The Italian drone sequences were good but would have been better without the projected images. It looks like I'm in a minority for finding it very enjoyable :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was astounded that we came second.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

not much on tonight.

3 x Location on 4

https://www.tvguide.co.uk/detail/4643860/67938904/spreadsheet


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nowt worth watching tonight.

I used to love watching documentaries, but I can't remember the last time I actually enjoyed one or watched the whole way through, they all seem to be full of supposition and conjecture, & few real facts they also seem now to have celebs on giving their own opinions based on nothing at all really.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Same here Kev. Even Casualty is rubbish now. Not into Game Shows. Don't like "silly" comedy. As you say the documentaries are all rubbish and designed to get a certain point across. The only thing I look forward to is East Enders. The acting is very good, I think, even if the story lines are rubbish sometimes. I suppose they have to cater for all tastes. Whatever happened to Wellard?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh no Pat, not stenders, cannot abide it "Pat'll go mard" Corrie likewise, I used to watch Emmerdale it being local and initially very good but it's full of offcumdens now and boring as watching paint dry, why does there have to be a bloody calamity every week to make them watchable.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

'Cause everyone has the attention span of a gnat


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Noughts and Crosses* on iPlayer last night. Only 4 episodes in the last series. We found it to be very good watching.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd give this a look but that **** Hammond is in it, It's not that I dislike the midget, it's just his jolly jolly style I gip at, do like his Mrs though.









Britain's Beautiful Rivers with Richard Hammond on More4 HD, Wed 25 May 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And in a similar vein, I would like this but I can't do with the presenter.









George Clarke's Flipping Fast on Channel 4 +1, Wed 25 May 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started Series 3 of *Hidden* last night. I had downloaded it to come away with but it can be found on iPlayer.

It's surprising for us to watch cop/crime drama series but we really got into the first 2 series.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

One for silly buggers








Spring Gardening with Carol Klein on 5SELECT, Sun 17 Jul 10:00am - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk





I missed this one, might be on catchup too.








The Chernobyl Disaster (The Chernobyl Disaster: Meltdown) on 5SELECT, Sat 16 Jul 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk





bbc 3 tonight might be worth a look at, David Beckham into the unknown.









BBC One - David Beckham Into the Unknown


David Beckham and three of his closest friends go on an adventure in Brazil.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might just record this one









Spooked Scotland (Brodick Castle: Isle of Arran) on Really, Sat 21 Jan 12:00am - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isle of Arran eh? One of my favourite places. Never seen any ghosts though.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just watching that Beckham from the other night looks good, anyone else seen it?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching a new series last night that I downloaded before we came away from the BBC - *Hidden Assets*. It looks good after the first episode. Its based in the ROI and Belgium and is a drama that, so far, is about cops/organised crime and drug and diamond smuggling.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly for the last 10 days we (I) have had to endure gardening programs all night. Next it will be cooking and Tennis.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

iPlayer for most of that Dross Ray, then I don't have to watch it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not got any I play gubbins and even with a VPN can't be bothered. But I don't have the last word on remotes. I now regret explaining how it worked.  

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This weeks Click on BBC News Channel had an item about DOG ID via 'nose' app. Pat.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Going to give this a look 








Elizabeth: The Unseen Queen on BBC One London, Sun 29 May 7:45pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Going to give this a look
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mrs GMJ wants to see that when we get home so don't spoil the end please  😜


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

She lives.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> She lives.


GODAMMIT...I'll try not to let Mrs G know that so it doesn't spoil it for her


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Looking forward to the next 'series'.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Peaky Blinders final season. What load of utter tripe. There seems to be trend for half decent shows to go all magical/mystical when they run out of proper storyline.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I felt that about episode one Alan so didn't bother with it, too much hype so a big letdown.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly yes Alan. What starts gripping ends up confusing recently.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Top Gear (Top Gear Middle East Special) on Dave, Fri 30 Dec 4:20pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the last episode of series 3 of *Hidden* on the iPlayer last night. I am hoping that there will be a 4th series as we have found it rather gripping.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

British Planes That Won the War with Rob Bell (Sopwith Camel) on 5SELECT, Mon 12 Sep 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

....


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Hidden Assets* on the iPlayer last night. 'Twas good stuff and only 6 episodes in the series.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have started watching *Four Lives* on iPlayer. Good cast and a good series thus far: based on the true story of the 4 young gay men who were murdered in Barking in strange circumstances. Very watchable.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two Sides on ITV London, Sun 19 Jun 10:20pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk













Suspect (Jackie) on Channel 4 HD, Sun 19 Jun 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've been watching this and it's been fascinating.









Elephant Hospital on Channel 5 HD, Tue 28 Jun 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I mentioned it before but if anyone has a well developed sense of humour then you might like *Young Offenders* on the iPlayer. Set in Cork it's rude, puerile fun...mind you some of the accents are really strong so may take an episode or so to tune in to them.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone watching the undeclared war on C4? Watched three so far in the van. Pretty good. A lot of tech stuff but pretty realistic IMO.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are watching *Freddie Flintoff's Field of Dreams* on the BBC. It is really, really good. Equally inspiring, humbling and funny. You don't need to like cricket to watch it, really you don't.

Episode 2 and the story of the Afghan lad who made his way to the UK nearly brought tears to my eyes. Inspirational...


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My wife has just come across "White (bleedin) Christmas" and is now glued.!!!!!

Ggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.!!!! It's bloody July ffs.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats it. Apart from White Christmas we can now look forward to Strictly and the build up to bluddy Christmas.

Strictly Come Dancing 2022: Who's taking part? (aol.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We are watching *The Responder* on the BBC iPlayer. It's a good series but hearing Martin Freeman with a scouse accent takes some getting used to...as does him playing a tough guy as well!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *The Responder* last night. Only 5 episodes long and very good viewing. Well worth watching!


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

GMJ said:


> We finished watching *The Responder* last night. Only 5 episodes long and very good viewing. Well worth watching!


I enjoyed it too. 

We're watching a series called "The Hunter". 
It's Italian with subtitles on All4, one of Walter Presents. Gripping so far.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This..........................

From a rented caravan in UK to buying entire French hamlet for €26,000 (connexionfrance.com) 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Post moved to Netflix thread as the programme is on there and no iPlayer! D'oh!!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone wasted two hours waiting for something to happen in 'Marriage' on BBC1.?
It's almost painful and both times we wonder why we are watching. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh dear Ray! I just downloaded all 4 episodes for us to watch whilst we are away next.

Mrs GJ is a fan of Sean Bean.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I gave up even before the end of the first episode.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a shame with Sean Bean and Nicola Walker in it, I'd have thought it would have had legs.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I thought so, I think they're both good but there was just no substance to the story for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll not let Mrs GMJ know just yet. She'll want to watch it anyway so I'll just grin and bear it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Anyone wasted two hours waiting for something to happen in 'Marriage' on BBC1.?
> It's almost painful and both times we wonder why we are watching.
> 
> Ray.


We watched it and shelved it about half way through maybe watch the rest at some point, but it's shamefully slow and lacking somehow, I expected much better from the cast list WTF were they thinking.

On a brighter note, we watched episode one of The Tuckers, very funny BBC One - The Tuckers


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes we watched the first series of The Tuckers some time ago. Very funny indeed. Coming from one of the south Wales valleys some of it does resonate with me 

I'm just downloading the second series as I can't remember if we watched it so thanks for mentioning it Kev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Anyone wasted two hours waiting for something to happen in 'Marriage' on BBC1.?
> It's almost painful and both times we wonder why we are watching.
> 
> Ray.


Watched episode one. Bloody awful but here's the thing. I think it was meant to be. Nicola and Sean, two of our finest actors did a great job of depicting two extremely mundane and boring people in a very mundane and very boring marriage. Trouble is, it doesn't make great telly. I was screaming at them to have a big fight and maybe a raunchy make up shag but of course that's the whole point. They are probably quite typical of a mundane couple stuck in a rut. I gather the reviews say it does get going a bit in later episodes but I'm out!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, I guess. Almost too true to life then?

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yep, I guess. Almost too true to life then?
> 
> Ray.


Not mine that's for sure! It's been a lot of things but mundane ain't one of them! 🤣


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I know some funny people. Some I'm related to by marriage.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some are you...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try this






Freevee


Stream blockbuster movies and TV shows for free with ads. No subscription required.



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Where do you get the 'free' from Kev.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just start watching no subscription.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched "The Voices" last night on it, a really good movie, starts out comedic then goes psycho.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Just start watching no subscription.


I get asked to register.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

so register if it's free.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What is Freevee? Amazon's free streaming service explained


Amazon recently changed its IMDb TV service to Freevee. Here's everything you need to know about it.




www.pocket-lint.com


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it helps to have a reasonable internet speed.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably, it's cheap nowadays.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK signed up. Apparently I already have an account with Amazon. Then when searching for content it kept offering progs for a charge. 
Now I wonder how to get it on the big lounge TV rather than a squitty PC monitor.?

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Probably, it's cheap nowadays.


Wot is?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

do you not know how to follow a thread Ray ???


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

No Kev. I need help and encouragement.
If it's about internet speed then we are stuck with 6mbps and no option to upgrade at any cost.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Should be okay Ray


A good broadband speed for streaming is at least *1.5 megabits per second (Mbps) for TV services such as BBC iPlayer for standard streaming, or 2.8Mbps for HD quality*. For Netflix, the minimum speed required is about 3Mbps for standard streaming and 5Mbps for HD 

If you have a smart TV you might be able to watch on that, but you need to look up how.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ah now thats helpful. We can stream Netflix as and when I turn it on but various other sites get buffered.
I think like Android the smart TV can only access other platforms on Google. Because the last site I accessed courtesy of Peter had to have the whole site address inputted via the cursor which took ages. Not found out how to store new sites yet as there are dozens along the bottom of the screen on switch on.

Plus unless I go via the Roku box everything is streamed in French.

If I have to tap this in to use it off the smart TV I could be there all night... Freevee (amazon.co.uk) 

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Each TV is different our LG seems pretty good even though it's 4 years old, but we mainly stick to either Virgin or Netflix sometimes prime as it has dedicated buttons for that, I also stream YouTube stuff direct to the TV from my laptop phone or tablet if it has this icon :-


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Don't you need an Amazon Prime subscription?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

do keep up G.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ah yes - sorry. For some reason I missed this whole page of blurb!

Kev - we have a 4 year old LG TV too. Is this app just there or did you have to download it on your TV? If so is it easy to do?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

No, follow the link I posted earlier and read the rest of the posts.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK been trying to use this new free service Kev.
Apparently the LG TV uses The LG Content Store? This can bring up Amazon Freevee as an add but so far I have been unable to actually select 'play' anywhere or even 'save' the site.
But I now can bring up the add as that is 'saved' to the recent library. But getting to the next step of actually playing anything has beaten me and I have only spent an hour on it.
It would be very handy if it was in the Roku store of sites. But I guess Amazon are the 'competition' like Apple.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I didn't try it on the TV Ray, just the laptop, if all else failed I could just use a HDMI cable and watch it on the TV, done that before.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

OK and thanks Kev.
So much for 'smart' TVs. This LG TV is so smart it beats me much of the time. Life's too short to do battle or learn a whole new game.
Thanks anyway.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just looking at the TV now and a search brought it up, quite a few options but trying to figure out which one will work for us.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Pah, lifes too bloody short, I gave up too.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha yup, just getting organised for a big 'sunday' lunch in an hour. Far more important.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Ha ha yup, just getting organised for a big 'sunday' lunch in an hour. Far more important.
> 
> Ray.





FFS Ray it's only Thursday.


I SAID IT'S THURSDAY.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We start early as busy sunday.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll not bother trying the TV then if you chaps have wasted time on it. Plenty of other sh1t to watch anyway....


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched Money Monster on Freevee last night quite a good film, I expected free stuff to be ****e but so far so good.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone watched "Red Rose"? Seen three so far (iPlayer bbc3). Certainly intriguing.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I watched Money Monster on Freevee last night quite a good film, I expected free stuff to be ****e but so far so good.


I haven´t been looking at your TV thread Kev, as I can´t get UK TV, but I found Freevee last night on my fire stick and started watching a series of Bosch that I haven´t seen before. I can´t see how you search for anything though as you can on Prime or Netflix, how d you do it Stanley? Bitte schön.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Is that Red Rose scary Barry? I was looking at downloading it for when we go away but stopped reading the blurb on iPlayer when it said the word horror


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Is that Red Rose scary Barry? I was looking at downloading it for when we go away but stopped reading the blurb on iPlayer when it said the word horror


It's supposed to be scary but it's not overly. Hard to tell if it's supernatural or some kind of super tech mystery. It's ok though. We have watched five episodes in double quick time so it must be ok


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> I haven´t been looking at your TV thread Kev, as I can´t get UK TV, but I found Freevee last night on my fire stick and started watching a series of Bosch that I haven´t seen before. I can´t see how you search for anything though as you can on Prime or Netflix, how d you do it Stanley? Bitte schön.


I don't see how either Jan, I just go to this page (if you can open it) and scroll down and it's a big list as per Netflix.






Amazon.co.uk: Prime Video


Find, shop for and buy at Amazon.co.uk



www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> Is that Red Rose scary Barry? I was looking at downloading it for when we go away but stopped reading the blurb on iPlayer when it said the word horror


P ussie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> P ussie


🖕


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I prefer this un.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

sorted


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Kev, Having informed us that you had purchased a folding mobility scooter for your holiday, may I ask how you got on with it?

Yesterday Joyce mentioned that she was interested in one for using while we were out and about, i.e. to carry in the back of our car, and knowing that you had recently bought one for your motorhome I thought that I would ask your opinion. 

May I have the Pros & Cons please.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

In principle it was a good idea Drew, and for most people it would suit them fine, weight needs to be considered of course mine is 28kg with battery installed and is an automatic folding type just press a button on the fob less than 30 seconds to unfold and refold range is pretty good at 9 miles plus, speed is ok at 3.9mph, and it will go up our steep hill fine.

In actual use for me it failed in that the ground clearance is very poor at just over an inch which is pretty common, wheels are solid plastic so a bit rattly over tiled surfaces, it will go over short grass and it will go over fine gravel but the stuff they put in carparks stops it dead, it's not happy on really rough surfaces either, it does it but you get chucked about a bit.

Bear in mind I got the scooter for use in the van, not the car and I made some crude ramps to get it in and out as I can usually walk as far as I need when out in the car, but in the van we tend to wander around town centres and villages, Liz likes to go around National trust & other gardens which was too much for me but the scooter made her enjoyment better as she knew I wasn't in pain, and even though I am not a gardener I enjoyed her enjoying them.

A lot of places it just wasn't practical to use due to the surfaces, but in town it'd be fine although some dropped kerbs were a bit of a stumbling block as they were not low enough, and the dots/ribs for blind people were awful to ride over.

If I was to want to use one full time, I would change the car and get something like a Citroen Berlingo and get a better scooter and maybe a hoist fitted, I'd not go for a wheelchair as I think they are dangerous.

New ones cost from around £500 but you get what you pay for, I got mine from facebook market place.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Thank you Kev, greatly appreciated. 

I never gave ground clearance a thought, I would have assumed that they all had a decent ground clearance.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The folding ones are all low, as are cheaper ones, look for larger wheels and rubber tyres punctures should not be a problem but can happen.

this is one I was/am seriously looking at Folding ROAD LEGAL Mobility Scooter 4 Wheel + FREE STORAGE BAG & CRUTCH HOLDER | eBay


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How much???? Old people must have plenty of dosh.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well you have at least Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> this is one I was/am seriously looking at Folding ROAD LEGAL Mobility Scooter 4 Wheel + FREE STORAGE BAG & CRUTCH HOLDER | eBay


...and I expect you'll look as dapper as the chap in the main photo Kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like that it comes with a crutch holder.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just about to watch the final episode of the mind bending crawling pointless series, Marriage.
I'm still wondering why we are wasting our time but I guess because there is burger all else on.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have watched 3 episodes now as well.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A new level of pointlessness. 
I wonder if it was a test to see just how mundane a series could be foisted onto us.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I'm keeping my powder dry at the moment.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Don’t you have a button on your tv control to change channels or even to switch off Raymondo?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

NO Jan................................ I'm 'married'.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got 1/2 way through E2 last night, we'll get through them all that way I think until it either kicks off or it ends.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Guardian says:-

The opening minutes of Marriage (BBC One) could be accused of pulling a fast one. Sean Bean and Nicola Walker, two surefire indicators of good-quality British TV, are married couple Ian and Emma. We meet them as they wait at the airport for their flight home, after a holiday in Spain. The first real line of dialogue is “I had to pay for the ketchup”, and they bicker over whether Emma should have asked the man at the cafe if he would make a jacket potato for Ian, despite it looking as if they only sold chips.

Opening with a low-stakes row about potatoes, and the fact that Marriage comes from the pen of Stefan Golaszewski, creator of Him & Her and Mum, suggests that this will be about finding wry humour in the mundane reality of a long-term relationship. Emma and Ian talk about dodgy tummies and who will pick up the parcel that has been left with a nextdoor neighbour. They watch TV and tease each other about the state of their pants. There’s nothing wrong with the mundane, as Golaszewski’s previous shows have proved again and again. Plenty of people tune in to watch Gogglebox every week, and that’s just us watching people watching telly. Done well, it can be a voyeuristic treat.



The light touch is deceptive, though, and Marriage soon reveals that it won’t quite be the gentle series it first appears. All the characters in the couple’s lives talk to each other in cliches and platitudes. They stick to the script of human communication, politely indulging in small talk, while hardly ever daring to say what they truly mean. Emma has an oddly excruciating chat with her younger, smarmy boss Jamie about what a risk it is to buy clothes online. Ian tries to be friendly with the receptionist at the gym, then dithers about how to fix it when he realises he has made the wrong impression.

There are long stretches of action without dialogue, and the show is as allergic to exposition as it is to characters finishing their sentences. As Emma visits her elderly father, a man sitting with him hides upstairs – we don’t yet know who he is. Emma’s father is frosty, then accusatory, and in a single line we understand what is happening in their relationship, and the role that Ian has to play. They shift boxes from the bed of their daughter’s childhood room, and there are no children at home. We find out why in slow, steady reveals that are sparse and deeply affecting.

Of course, this requires a lot of trust in the writing, and the storytelling. You have to hold out your hand and be willing to be led, believing that it will take you somewhere you want to go. Bean taps into some of that pain, pushed down and away, that he performed so memorably in Jimmy McGovern’s prison drama Time. Even the small details here are rich. When he goes to the gym, the younger men give up their weights for him and call him “Sir”. It is a neat show of how old he must feel, and how surprised he is to feel it. Walker clings on to a busy, brittle briskness that suggests she doesn’t have time for feelings, particularly the big, complicated ones that keep threatening to intrude.



‘Laughing at farts is the bedrock of a good relationship’ – the writer of Marriage shares his wisdom
Read more

This is all about feelings, in the end. There is a pitch-perfect realism to the way these characters talk without really saying anything, then put across what they really mean while saying nothing at all. It’s so cleverly done. When their daughter Jess comes to visit, bringing her new boyfriend, you want to shake every single one of them into listening to what is actually being said and to act on it.

There is a lot of dithering, and a lot of keeping difficult conversations at arm’s length. This can be frustrating. It is an hour long, and you feel it. The tension it whips up – in Emma’s place of work, or in Ian’s lonely wandering, or at dinner with Jess’s creepy and controlling partner – can be genuinely unpleasant to sit through. But that is the point. This is all about the light and shade, the big and the small moments, what makes a marriage work and the cracks that can appear in it. It’s true that charging for sachets of tomato ketchup is an outrage; as is a colleague leaving rubbish on your desk; as is dealing with a demanding older parent, or an arrogant younger man. By the time they’re discussing the merits of a pre-dinner snack – traditional peanuts, or the pricier cashews? – the intimacy between Ian and Emma has welcomed in the viewer, too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Glad I gave up after one episode. Michelle is still flicking through it but I said I ain't watching any more.

Finished Red Rose which is not a bad yarn to binge watch. Lots of holes and a bit far fetched in places but we must have enjoyed it as we flew through in two days.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well here goes nothing...

We finished *Marriage* last night and actually quite enjoyed it. I think the Guardian review that Kev posted has it pretty much nailed on. Watching it made me feel awkward at times - not because it was rubbish but because the acting was good. Sean Bean's loneliness and awkwardness was especially creepy in parts. There were also quite a few sinister undertones too which kept our attention. I got some humour from it too, as well as an appreciation that the mundane is present in all our lives to varying degrees, whether we think it or not!

As with much art, I think its appreciation is in the eye of the beholder. On the face of it, it looked like a dull series about an ordinary marriage but I think with all the things that happened to Sean Bean's character (losing a child; his mum; his job; having to clear out his mum's house) he portrayed a lonely, slightly bewildered chap coming to terms with his grief. I thought Nicola Walker's portrayal of a frustrated worker was good too especially with her occasional explosions to vent her ire.

What I won't miss however is that God awful theme music. So bloody loud that we had to be ready on the remote to turn the TV volume down 2 notches when it came on!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We killed it last night as just boringly too slow.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Mrs D has half an hour of it to go on the last one but the dial up internet here in this spot put paid to that. She reckons it's intriguing but a hard watch.

She clearly has more tollerence for the unbearable than me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Accused: National Treasures on Trial on Channel 4 HD, Wed 24 Aug 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Young Offenders* on iPlayer the other night. There are 3 series of 30 minute episodes I think. If you like anarchic humour then it's very funny. Very sweary though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Capture 6 part series on BBC1 looks great.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> The Capture 5 part series on BBC1 looks great.
> 
> Ray.


It's season 2 Ray. Cant remember much about it but it was ok I think. I think it was another one that got delayed.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

barryd said:


> It's season 2 Ray. Cant remember much about it but it was ok I think. I think it was another one that got delayed.


We thought it looked good too. As it started in mentioned it is series two so we stopped there and found series one on I player and started that. Good so far.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, focuses the mind and maybe not too far from the truth.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Anyone watch Frozen Planet 2 on Sunday night? I nearly gave it a miss as it's all been done before. Glad I didn't. Absolutely amazing. The best yet I would say. Especially the Killer whales.

Just finished the Capture. Enjoyed it but the tech was a bit far fetched.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep and loved the Capture. Maybe not so far fetched like so many old films. i.e. 1984, Mad Max, The Prisoner, etc.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching series 2 of *The Tuckers* last night on iPlayer, that Kev mentioned some time ago. Very funny.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It's all down to Christmas now as Strictly Come Bleedin Dancin has started tonight. But out of all the 'celebs' we only know Helen Skelton. Apparently, many soap 'stars' will be performing and they are totally unknown to us.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep...Mrs GMJ has already put in a request to watch that tonight!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Strictly come bleeding dancing. Love it Ray. I'd rather spend the day with the VAT man than watch that, or a soap.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched Strictly last night and I had heard of 7 of the 'celebs'!!

I don't mind them making a fool of themselves and some of the judges comments can be quite cutting and witty however it's all the padding out and crud that goes with it to make it into an over 2 hour long programme that gets on my tits.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess the ladies like it as divorcee neighbour came to watch half of it and she doesn't speak any English.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Strictly come bleeding dancing. Love it Ray. I'd rather spend the day with the VAT man than watch that, or a soap.


I'm pretty easy going on what we watch away in the van but I won't have that bollox on. All these things have been done to death. Reality TV should be banned for good I reckon especially the so called celebrity ones. I wont watch any of it. Mrs D can record it or watch it at home if she wants but I think even she is starting to say the same.

Best things on TV now. Mortimer and Whitehouse (and Ted) gone fishing and Frozen Planet 2. That's about it. Saving lives at sea also.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

We have just spent nearly 2 hours watching Karen Pirie on ITV and couldn't understand a word they were saying. Mumble Jumble for 2 hours.

Not the fault of the TV sound, we have a B&O system with full surround sound which is normally first class.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh dear, I have it recorded so will put the subtitles on which we hate, I'm considering a LG sound bar.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Strictly come bleeding dancing. Love it Ray. I'd rather spend the day with the VAT man than watch that, or a soap.


I recall it not having strictly in the title years ago and being a rude playground joke, changing the title didn't stop it being a joke, fortunately although Liz and I both liked dancing, we do not like these stupid reality progs, possible exceptions are those with Clebs in them as seeing them feck up is always fun.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Did anyone watch this, I think I'm awaiting the next episode but I'm not sure???










David Tennant's Inside Man leaves viewers baffled


The first episode of the BBC miniseries has garnered mixed reviews.




www.digitalspy.com


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, love it. Weird at first but intriguing except Tennant is not a favourite of mine. 

Ray.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Liking it so far, certainly "different".


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

RAY










Strictly is just starting ...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry, I Didn't Know on ITV London, Sun 2 Oct 10:20pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This looks good. 





__





The Walk-In review | Is Stephen Graham true crime drama worth a watch? | Radio Times


ITV series The Walk-In charts the story of Hope Not Hate's Matthew Collins, a former fascist who now dedicates his life to dismantling right-wing extremism.



www.google.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Bad link Barry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The Walk-In on ITV London, Mon 3 Oct 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

When, where, Baz etc.?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> When, where, Baz etc.?
> 
> Ray.


Details in my post Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Gottit Kev thanks.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Soz about that. Cheers Kev.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well just watched episode one of "The Walk In". Initially I am worried that it could just make things worse. Building up hatred and violence in general. I guess we (I) need to see where it goes.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just finished watching a 5 x 30 min documentary called *Ruck Stars* on the iPlayer. It follows the season for the under 18 academy rugby players for the 4 Welsh regions.

It's obviously a bit niche but if you like rugby it's good viewing.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This was quite a good series if you haven't watched it.





__





Loading…






www.channel4.com


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

As our rude/anarchic comedy oldie series, we have started watching *2 pints of lager and a packet of crisps* on iPlayer. A good cast - Sheridan Smith, Will Mellor, Ralph Little - and quite funny we think.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree, we watched them all at least twice, Not seen much of Mellor, the seriously cute black girl was in Benidorm in the later series.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just finished the 16 episodes of "Silent Witness" on BBC1. Personally, I found it gripping and interesting about pathology.
Anyone know if there is going to be another series please?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Google says 25 seasons, plenty to go yet.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh and thanks Kev. But looks like the latest is in the US.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Shame we don't have a system which bridges the world innit.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shame about a lotta things. Like the BBC limiting access from across the channel, Only having 6mbps internet, soon everything will be pay TV cos the modern generation wants it NOW.!

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Is it not possible for you to buy a TV licence get a code and input it form wherever in the world? It seems like there are a lot of ex pats out there who might be happy to do that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Kev. Lifes too complicated already and I'm not 'that' desperate. We get Freesat and Freeview as well as Netflix when I am desperate. That should do any moderately thinking person with a life.

Obviously the last 16 episodes we recorded; I can wait.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

The BBC are only permitted to broadcast in the UK, in theory Kev.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well amazingly you are correct Alan but I think it's a bloody shame, a simple change could open them up to the world. just a log in screen with a unique username and password and it wouldn't just be expats who would watch either, they could even have advertising for the country it's being watched in, so if a dumb Feck like me can see the benefits why can't they. 






__





Can I use BBC iPlayer when I'm outside of the UK? | iPlayer help


Due to rights agreements, you need to be in the UK to stream and download programmes or watch BBC TV channels on BBC iPlayer.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

I think that's why they got into bed with ITV and invented Britbox. 
I've no idea how successful it is, from what I saw of it I wasn't interested.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

@raynipper - how'd you enjoy Strictly last night Ray?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I think it a licensing issue Kev.

For example in order to broadcast in the EU a broadcaster need a license and that is only available to companies transmitting from there, as I recall. So regardless of what the BBC might like to do there may be other difficulties.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

GMJ said:


> @raynipper - how'd you enjoy Strictly last night Ray?


Somehow we missed it completely last night even my wife who was a bit under the weather missed it. But I expect we (I) will have to endure the results tonight.  

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> I think it a licensing issue Kev.
> 
> For example in order to broadcast in the EU a broadcaster need a license and that is only available to companies transmitting from there, as I recall. So regardless of what the BBC might like to do there may be other difficulties.


I was thinking of Internet only, but I suppose that might be considered the modern version of broadcasting.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I 'think' the BBC thing is because they sell programmes abroad so stop anyone using it abroad getting freebies. They say its because of "rights agreements".


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

This came up on BBC Breakfast this morning - the 600 mile walk these THREE DADS have just finished to raise awareness of young people’s suicide risks. They each lost a daughter to suicide and as they say, so many are preventable if young people were made aware of the support available.

Their petition has currently reached just under 90,000 signatures as I type, if it reaches the100,000 the the Government are required to discuss it in Parliament. That may well not solve the problems, but the more people are aware of this mental health issue the better.

Please sign it, you vote may well make the difference, share the address to at least 10 people to support, it has risen today from 30,000 to 90,000 - that is the power of media discussion.









Petition: Make suicide prevention a compulsory part of the school curriculum.


We want suicide spoken about in schools in a safe and age-appropriate way. Speaking about suicide saves lives The Dept for Education are conducting a review of the RSHE curriculum; this petition calls on the DfE to include suicide prevention within the statutory guidelines of the new curriculum.




petition.parliament.uk





Different link, no idea why !
Thanks on behalf of Dads everywhere.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm surprised we have any kids left the way they get treated by their peers on social media, not sure I could have stood the abuse out there now if you don't fit in.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Undoubtedly a good cause, but no matter how many signatures there is no guarantee of a debate in Parliament. 




__





Loading…






guidetoprocedure.parliament.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Rele, consider and might being the operative words.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Relyat said:


> Undoubtedly a good cause, but no matter how many signatures there is no guarantee of a debate in Parliament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to argue that point but the sly twats have changed it, only recently 100k got a debate, if nothing else makes you not vote Conservative that should as they have just taken yet another right away.

If an e-petition receives more than 100,000 signatures, the Petitions Committee will consider whether it should be debated. Some e-petitions are considered for a debate before they reach 100,000 signatures, but this is rare. Most e-petitions that meet the threshold are debated, but the Committee may decide not to put an e-petition forward for debate if the issue has been debated recently or will be debated soon.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

They don't want anything that will cost money or upset the status quo.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

BUT, if “Rentamob” continues to ignore, denigrate, sideline citizens concerns at every opportunity, as they are doing under Truss’s watch so far, then at least THEY will be sidelined in the next GE.

After more than “12 years of Tory misrule” very few people, other than the rabid few, are likely to support their track record of cuts, ignoring popular views and sidelining all opinions that do not align with the distorted views that THEY hold.

The Tories and their right wing views will be history. Thank heavens.


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Penquin said:


> BUT, if “Rentamob” continues to ignore, denigrate, sideline citizens concerns at every opportunity, as they are doing under Truss’s watch so far, then at least THEY will be sidelined in the next GE.
> 
> After more than “12 years of Tory misrule” very few people, other than the rabid few, are likely to support their track record of cuts, ignoring popular views and sidelining all opinions that do not align with the distorted views that THEY hold.
> 
> The Tories and their right wing views will be history. Thank heavens.


I do hope so.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Penquin said:


> This came up on BBC Breakfast this morning - the 600 mile walk these THREE DADS have just finished to raise awareness of young people’s suicide risks. They each lost a daughter to suicide and as they say, so many are preventable if young people were made aware of the support available.
> 
> Their petition has currently reached just under 90,000 signatures as I type, if it reaches the100,000 the the Government are required to discuss it in Parliament. That may well not solve the problems, but the more people are aware of this mental health issue the better.
> 
> ...


Dave that link brings up an old rejected petition for me?!


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try this one;









Petition: Make suicide prevention a compulsory part of the school curriculum.


We want suicide spoken about in schools in a safe and age-appropriate way. Speaking about suicide saves lives The Dept for Education are conducting a review of the RSHE curriculum; this petition calls on the DfE to include suicide prevention within the statutory guidelines of the new curriculum.




petition.parliament.uk





No idea why it suddenly went awry !

They have reached their target of 100,000+ to trigger debate, currently around 117,000


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be interesting, I find him fascinating








The Elon Musk Show on BBC Two HD, Wed 12 Oct 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk






Has anyone been watching this? it's been brilliant, I linked to it a couple of weeks ago








Ralph & Katie (Babysitter's Club) on BBC One London, Wed 12 Oct 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk






See where your seafood comes from








Deadliest Catch: The Viking Returns on Discovery Channel HD, Wed 12 Oct 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Relyat (Oct 6, 2020)

Regarding Deadliest Catch, I prefer Trawlermen on BBC1. It was on last night.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ralph and Katy is on the list


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

RAY























Strictly's on on 20 minutes.....


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks G but the one who controls the remote is watching The Bulge for the 30th. time.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Ooo close escape mate. Mrs GMJ has the telly on already and is waiting for it to start!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dont you guys have more than one room in your houses? Just let em get on with it and either go down the pub or go watch explosions and war on your own with a few beers.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Baz. I will fire up the other tele and give Mrs. N the remote.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Your right Baz. I will fire up the other tele and give Mrs. N the remote.
> 
> Ray.


That's the way Ray! Get yer best bottle of red from the cellar, some nice cheese, belch and fart as much as you like. Have fun.😁

Get a proper man cave!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I ended up watching the first three parts of 'Maxine' the Ian Huntly murders on the main tele.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

raynipper said:


> I ended up watching the first three parts of 'Maxine' the Ian Huntly murders on the main tele.
> 
> Ray.


Good start Ray. Next time try Debbie does Dallas or just say your popping out for a paper and come back three days later. 😎


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our copy of Debbie does Dallas is a VCR and we have nothing to play it on now. 😢
We both just pop out for a 'mo' and can come back six hours later so no difference there. But I also like to fight it out.

Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe Jan could copy this?

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1581220262527127552
Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched the last of the Ralph and Katie series last night, I do hope they do some more it was so enchanting.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Seriously!! they went for a second series even after the slating they got for the first one FFs.









The Larkins (Bad Neighbours) on ITV London, Sun 16 Oct 8:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Might be good or weird, give it go anyway

*








Somewhere Boy on Channel 4 HD, Sun 16 Oct 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk




*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> If that Vietnam series is the National Geographic one giving accounts from US soldiers it is pretty astonishing stuff Ray.


I had been aware that quite a few of the well off in America we’re able to ensure their kids could dodge the draft, therefore the working class and coloured in particular were grossly over represented in the US fighting forces.
What was news to me was the fact that the communist big wigs in Vietnam ensured their kids also escaped the war by being sent safely to Russia as students.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

@Pudsey_Bear ...Kev I've been meaning to mention it but the 3rd series of *The Tuckers* has started so should be available on the iPlayer.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We just record it on the Tivo V6 g, I avoid iPlayer like the plague, the programs are ok but the platform is awful.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> We just record it on the Tivo V6 g, I avoid iPlayer like the plague, the programs are ok but the platform is awful.


Really? As online streaming sites go I find iPlayer the best by a country mile. It remembers where you are up to across all devices and its easy to find stuff. Stream quality is also excellent. The others are nowhere near as good IMO.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yep agree, zero issues here on the website, streaming live or with downloads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Netflix, My5, any of the channel four channels are all better than iPlayer, Even Prime is better and I hate that.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Never managed to get onto iPlayer yet. Kinda gave up the quest. Decided we can get along quite well without it.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the first episode of *House of the Dragon* on Sky Atlantic last night. It's the prequel series to Game of Thrones. So far, so GoT tbh.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Netflix, My5, any of the channel four channels are all better than iPlayer, Even Prime is better and I hate that.


Give over. 4 and my5 are absolutely sheeeet! Not that I use 5 much but whenever I do it's dire, especially the search facility.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Search is a bit crap on most of them.

Gorra tune for ya on tother thread in a minute.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Looking forward to this tonight 9pm. I hope its not a disappointment. Absolutely loved it in the 80s









Friday Night Live on Channel 4 HD, Fri 21 Oct 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nah, not for us, too juvenile.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thought it was ok. Ben Elton was as good as ever, Harry Enfield was ok, the rest of it a bit mixed really. However the act that stole the show and was truly truly hilarious and drop jaw shocking was Trans Gender comedian Jordan Gray. Absolutely brilliant but be warned, if you can find the full clip make sure you dont have a mouthful of food or drink at the end as you will be spraying it over the screen. 

Its on Channel 4.com about 57:50 in but I doubt the "full" act will appear anywhere else.



https://www.channel4.com/programmes/friday-night-live/on-demand/74560-001?banner=sign-in


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Bah, went to all the trouble to register only to be met with a notice only UK residents.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not that keen on "Alternative Comedy" otherwise know as not very funny, and this Gender in your face thing is just annoying TBH, I'm not against gender PerSe, I do wonder how a Heterosexual is supposed to come out and display there gender?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Bah, went to all the trouble to register only to be met with a notice only UK residents.
> 
> Ray.


You didn't miss much Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I do like Harry Enfield though and think there is another prog with him next week.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You didn't miss much Ray.


Did you actually watch it Kev? The whole act?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I didn't mean it wasn't funny, Just not my cup of char.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

It wasnt the same without the Dangerous Brothers. Rik and Ade.

Still, it brought back a few happy memories for me.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Anyone watch the Dr Who special last night?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've sort of got into watching the Ambulance/Paramedic and Police reality progs lately, we live amongst a country full of arseholes as well as being run by them


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Mee too Kev.
I am amazed at the cretins who abuse just about everything in their own society and then only get a rap over the knuckles and told not to do it again.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm amazed we have any bugger left daft enough to do any of those jobs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Exposure (Iran Unveiled - Taking on the Ayatollahs) on STV Central+1, Fri 16 Dec 12:15am - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk













Made in the 80s: The Decade That Shaped Our World on More4 HD, Wed 28 Dec 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just watched this. Really good. Well I thought so. Harry Enfield wrote it so it is of course crackers.









The Love Box in Your Living Room


Harry Enfield and Paul Whitehouse tell the true story of Britain’s evolution.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anyone mentioned Urban Myths?

We're quite enjoying he first series.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Harry Enfield is great imho but the Love Box was just off the wall.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Really quite enjoying this. BBC One - SAS Rogue Heroes, Series 1, Episode 1

Connor Swindells was great in Sex Education and Alfie Allen (Game of Thrones) is also excellent. Jack O'Connell as Paddy Mayne is also really good as is the ACDC Rock Music. Brilliant stuff so far. Just watched two episode.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, only the one live episode for us so far but you can see where its likely to go. Will record the lot just in case.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It'll certainly be added to our watch list too


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *House of the Dragon* on Amazon Prime last night. After a slow start it certainly came good by the end and is set up nicely for the next series.

We are also watching the new *Top Gear* series on BBC1 at 8.00pm on a Sunday night. We prefer it to when the 3 stooges were running it and last night there was some stunning scenery as they drove the Grossglockner.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like the new TG, but not that idiot Paddy McGuiness.

As the only proper driver Chris Harris should Be the main man, backed up by Freddie (Andrew Flintoff), and maybe bring back that black chap, Rory?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might be good for you old sods.

Channel 4 10pm









Made in the 80s: The Decade That Shaped Our World on Channel 4 HD, Mon 7 Nov 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started 2 new series tonight

*Ralph and Katie* on uPlayer. I know it's been bigged up on here previously but it was really good. The actor playing Ralph has great comedy timing.

We also started watching *The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power* on Amazon Prime. Blooming good start and looks like it'll carry on that way.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think we might still have a R&K left to watch, be sad if it's the last they do, most of it was better than other programs we feel.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This looks like it might be good









The English (The Buffalo Gun) on BBC One Scotland HD, Mon 12 Dec 11:40pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk





Also this









The Secret Genius of Modern Life (Fitness Tracker) on BBC Two England, Tue 13 Dec 1:50am - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk





And possibly this, you never know with US stuff.









Home Economics (Pilot) on Comedy Central HD, Thu 10 Nov 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, already earmarked for recording Kev. Will give em a try.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Anyone seen Batiste, three episodes in to series 1 it seems entertaining with interesting and, so far, credible twists.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just started watching this (Mini Series) on iPlayer. Enjoying it so far, pretty good

"The English"









BBC Two - The English


Two strangers are drawn together in a violent landscape built on dreams and blood.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yup, episode one sets it up and gets interesting.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching series 3 of *All Creatures Great and Small* on Channel 5 catch up, the other night. We find it nicely entertaining.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The original or the newer one as they are both on now.

I prefer the original, but the sequal unusually is very good too even though the stories are more or less the same.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes I find myself making comparisons between the 2 but we really enjoy the new series.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Most of the filming for both of those series was done just south of here in the upper dales. When the new versions started filming they were asking people to apply as extras on the local Richmond FB group. Maybe I should have applied. I quite fancied myself playing the roll of a wealthy landowner cad or something.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This was really good and quite funny the other night. Narrated by Alan Ford (Snatch, Lock stock etc). Brilliant.





__





Loading…






www.channel4.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Most of the filming for both of those series was done just south of here in the upper dales. When the new versions started filming they were asking people to apply as extras on the local Richmond FB group. Maybe I should have applied. I quite fancied myself playing the roll of a wealthy landowner cad or something.


In the new series Herriots wifes family owns a farm (the post box is outside the gate) the very first time we were WCd up there we resucued a lamb that had got trapped in the rocks in the river, Liz went to get the farmer and I stopped it from drowning, we always give him a wave when he passes on his off road four wheeler with the sheepdogs on it.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *The Lord of the Rings: The Rings of Power* on Amazon Prime last night. We thought it was very, very good and in keeping with the films....and nicely set up for another series.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Binge watched this last night. Bit weird and whacky and full of twists but I really quite enjoyed it. Superb acting and pretty funny at times.









Am I Being Unreasonable?


A twisted comedy thriller about obsessive friendship, maternal paranoia – and a dead cat.




www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This might be fun, Freddie is good, and Manford might be alright, I'll be interested to see their version of "wild camping"









Freddie & Jason: Two Men in a Tent on Virgin Media One +1, Tue 3 Jan 11:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Can't stand either of them.

I started watching Gentlemen Jack the other day having missed it before. Quite enjoying it. I do like a period drama, especially a Lesbian period drama. 🤠


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Gentlemen Jack



You can't stand Freddie, this is treasonous to be sure.

Lesbian period drama.? is that a yoofemism?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

barryd said:


> I started watching *Gentlemen Jack* the other day having missed it before. 🤠


You don´t watch it, you drink it, silly.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished *Ralph and Katie* last night.

Very, very enjoyable. Very nicely done.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> You can't stand Freddie, this is treasonous to be sure.
> 
> Lesbian period drama.? is that a yoofemism?


Nah. Him and that Paddy whatshisface get right on my T....s


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started the 3rd series of *The Tuckers* on iPlayer last night. Quite funny.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Nah. Him and that Paddy whatshisface get right on my T....s


Paddy is a true arsehole IMHO, he has a nasty smartarse side to him, and he's never done anything to rate him on the show at all, neither has Freddie , but at least he's famous for something, Harris should be running the show not the butt of jokes, he's the only one who can drive too.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished the latest series of *All Creatures Great and Small* which again, was very nicely one we think.

We are currently watching *SAS Rogue Heroes* on iPlayer and after 3 episodes I am bloody loving it. Superb so far.

Last night we also started watching *The English* on iPlayer. Set in 1890 in the wild west, the first episode was good so we'll see how it goes. Got good reviews Mrs GMJ reckons.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm enjoying The English, Liz doesn't like cowboys, but it isn't really, Blunt is easy on the eye too.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The English annoyed me in the end but SAS Rogue Heroes was superb.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching the second series of *Industry* on the iPlayer the other night. It's very similar to the first series thus far: sex, swearing and drug use...and in between some work gets carried out.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We watched this last night, a little slow to start but got better towards the end, Ep 2 tonight









Granite Harbour on BBC One London, Wed 7 Dec 8:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> The English annoyed me in the end but SAS Rogue Heroes was superb.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

My first thought on seeing the series launched was ”Someone has not checked their facts.”

The original group was The Long Range Desert Group, they were disbanded at the end of WW2.

The SAS is the closest to that group but that group specialised in navigation across deserts - a phenomenal achievement at the time. Their vehicles were specially designed and built, one is still on display in the Imperial War Museum.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Long_Range_Desert_Group



is anyone watching “_*Traitors*_” on BBC1 ?

Interesting to watch people tearing others apart for no reason at all, and their guilt when they realise they have made yet another balls up ! Stunning scenery filmed in and around Ardross Castle 25 mikes North of Inverness in the Scottish Highlands. The scenery alone makes it worth watching IMO.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished *SAS:Rogue Heroes* the other night and I thought it was one of the best things I'd seen on TV for ages.

We also finished *The English* last night. Good but I thought the plot was a bit too convoluted for my taste.

So now we are on the look out for a couple of things to replace them.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been watching Granite Harbour





__





Granite Harbour - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We are recording the series Kev. Is it worth watching?

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

As ever TV etc is subjective, we watched E2 last night, and looking forward to E3, it's quite clever so might go over your head


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Started looking at the new ITV X which is basically the old ITV hub. I think you can pay for a premium version with no adverts and a few extra shows but my Adguard blocks the adverts anyway. I dont normally bother with ITV but it looks like there is some half decent stuff on there.

This is pretty good. Only a six parter though so far.









Tell Me Everything - Series 1 - Episode 2 - ITVX


Mei gets closer to Jonny, but is hiding behind a big lie, while Louis has a house party and falls for Zia. The gang go clubbing and Mei’s behaviour get Neve into hot water.




www.itv.com


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Started looking at the new ITV X which is basically the old ITV hub. I think you can pay for a premium version with no adverts and a few extra shows but my Adguard blocks the adverts anyway. I dont normally bother with ITV but it looks like there is some half decent stuff on there.
> 
> This is pretty good. Only a six parter though so far.
> 
> ...


Just the pic in the link was enough for me to not bother.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching *The Pact* on iPlayer last night. Good cast and quite gripping based on the first episode. Seems to be a keeper!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not usually out cup of char, but I like Ruby Wax, she doesn't give a stuff.

It's not bad for a celeb thing









Trailblazers: A Rocky Mountain Road Trip on BBC Two HD, Mon 12 Dec 9:30pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not sure about this one, they can be so upsetting, I don't know how parent etc cope with it.









The Disappearance of April Jones on Channel 4 +1, Mon 12 Dec 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching *Strike* on the iPlayer the other night, fully intending to watch the latest series (*Strike: Troubled Blood*) but have somehow started to watch them from the start of series 1 called *Strike:The Cuckoo's Calling.*

Anyway, we like it. I can recall that we watched one of the series some time ago but I cant remember which one. Hopefully we'll not remember it when we get to it, so will watch all the way through to the current series.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep G it's almost 'normal' life.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

An oddball one that G, written by JK Rowling and directed by Michelle from Stenders it seems


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> An oddball one that G, written by JK Rowling and directed by Michelle from Stenders it seems


Sue Tully has directed all sorts Kev



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Susan_Tully


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Well worth a watch Kev. We normally don't do these crime thrillers that much but coming from a different angle with him being a PI, it's interesting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Sadly 'The English' left me annoyed I had wasted so much time on a confusing and disjointed series. Lets hope there is no second series.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I am only at E2 so I might drop it too.

We watched some crime thing about the coal miners strik recently, it's not the same thing is it, some kid running around with a Bow.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

@raynipper 

The big final today Ray! Are you getting excited?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Wot finale G.??

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Wot finale G.??
> 
> Ray.


Sorry Ray I got the wrong day in all the excitement: it was Strictly and it was on last night.

Were you agog?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha, just a tad as I was obliged to watch and comment. All over now after 20 episodes and years.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I know...a right result. We can reclaim Saturday evenings back


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the first episode of *His Dark Materials* on BBC1 last night. Nicely done but still way to convoluted for me. I didn't fully follow the first 2 series but Mrs GMJ likes it even though she can't explain it to me!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We don't get this channel, but this looks like it might be a good watch.










In The Womb: Animal Babies (A Wild Start) on National Geographic WILD HD, Mon 19 Dec 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

GMJ said:


> We watched the first episode of *His Dark Materials* on BBC1 last night. Nicely done but still way to convoluted for me. I didn't fully follow the first 2 series but Mrs GMJ likes it even though she can't explain it to me!



I like wimmin G but I can't explain them either.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If you have a smart TV you could watch these, I send them to the TV via the cast to device icon










Plenty of films to watch and so far not seen any adverts.



https://www.youtube.com/@themidnightscreeninguk/videos


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to cast to TV via a HDMI cable from my phone to a dumb TV in the van so we could watch Netflix downloads, I just use the Chromebook or Tablets now, less strain on the LBs.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching *A Spy amongst Friends* on ITV X (the new ITV Hub replacement) last night. It's about the spying and defection of Kim Philby. Good cast and a good watch thus far.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched eye for an eye on YT yesterday, and then started on Titon.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Titon was okay.

I'm just popping in and out of this, similar to Designated Survivor apparently.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started the second series of Strike last night. This one is called *Strike: The Silkworm*. We are really enjoying them as we don't usually do crime things like this but as he is a PI it has a different twist.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Anyone remember the Serpent series on TV.? We were glued.

Killer dubbed 'The Serpent' arrives in France from Nepal (aol.co.uk)


*Watch The Serpent | Netflix Official Site*
*www.netflix.com*/title/80206099
Watch The *Serpent* | *Netflix* Official Site The *Serpent* 2021 | Maturity Rating: TV-MA | 1 *Season* | Crime TV Shows In the 1970s, merciless killer Charles Sobhraj preys on travelers exploring the "hippie trail" of South Asia. Based on shocking true events. Starring: Tahar Rahim, Jenna Coleman, Billy Howle Watch all you want.


Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just watched the list of hundreds of stars and personalities who died this year.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Bit depressing that Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

At my age G, it's even more depressing.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

That's what I was trying to allude to Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

this gets good reviews

*The Boy, The Mole, The Fox and The Horse - BBC



The Boy, the Mole, the Fox and the Horse - Google Search


*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched the Xmas special of *Detectorists* last night. It wasn't a Christmas-y special if that makes sense as it took place in the summer. It was very good, as good as the 2 series which we thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching series 2 of Strike last night (called* Strike: The silkworm*). It was only 2 episodes long so pretty fast moving.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched a film on BBC last night so it should be on iPlayer now. It was called *Yesterday* and was really rather nice. Just the thing for a quiet night in. It is a mild British comedy/romance about a world without The Beatles and a jobbing singer/songwriter who 'writes' and uses their songs.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes we watched that a few months ago a good laugh at no ones expense.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm waiting for Maverick to come on TV or Netflix.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I'm waiting for Maverick to come on TV or Netflix.


Thats our New years day film this afternoon. Watched the original Top Gun the other day. Absolute 80s rubbish but still an enjoyable Cheesy film. Will let you know what its like.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

It's good! Just as enjoyable and cheesy as the original.

We watched it on Xmas Eve.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Where are you watching it?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Where are you watching it?


In the motorhome.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aunty aunt face


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We had the DVD Kev. Cost £6.99 from HMV and just sold it for £5.99 on Ebay


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I didn't know that DVDs still existed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

And Bluray too, Wish I'd know it was for sale I'd have had a go at that cept nowt to play it on anymore, I do have a region 0 somewhere in the loft though if it still works, I'd play iton the Laptop and run a HDMI lead to the TV but no DVD drive on that either.

I need a digital copy I phink.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We have a load of DVD's in the MH but on recent trips we have watched more stuff (series) that I downloaded prior to going away. The DVD's weigh nowt and wont go off so we'll get through them. I download some films prior to going away but wouldn't want to burn data downloading films whilst abroad if we fancied a change.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

The Stonehouse two part series on ITV last night was very interesting for me.
I remember lots of skulduggery in the Wilson era but not Stonehouse affair. 
Rumours of Wilson and Lady Faulkner, Polson, Ganex and even Red Rum. 

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think I'll download both series of Stonehouse to watch when we are away.

We started watching *Marie Antoinette* last night on iPlayer. Mrs GMJ loves the period drama's (all the pomp, dress styles etc) but I much prefer to tease the history out of them. Last night's was more to her taste.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes we have to record nearly all Period Dramas for my wife. 
She was in her element though over Christmas with all the very old classic repeats over and over again. Not for me, maybe two or three times but not 40 or 50 times.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Yes we have to record nearly all Period Dramas for my wife.
> 
> 
> Ray.


I used to have a GF like that after a few months I had to let her go.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We watched *Zulu* this afternoon. It was on Channel 5 over Xmas and we git it ion their catch up service. Haven't seen it for a few years now and still a cracker. 

It's 60 years old now!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching Series 3 of *The Tuckers* on iPlayer the other night. Very funny and it does remind a bit of my childhood in 'the valleys'.

Dick: I'm not sure if you come on this thread but have you watched it? As a fellow Welshman I think you'd get some of the jokes I do.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Pathetic old rubbish. All wooden actors.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Pathetic old rubbish. All wooden actors.
> 
> Ray.


What Zulu?

Not all of us are old enough like you Ray, to have been there  ...


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

raynipper said:


> The Stonehouse two part series on ITV last night was very interesting for me.
> I remember lots of skulduggery in the Wilson era but not Stonehouse affair.
> Rumours of Wilson and Lady Faulkner, Polson, Ganex and even Red Rum.
> 
> Ray.


Yes Ray, it brought back some memories?

What we liked about it most of all, we could hear and understand every word that was spoken, unlike Happy Valley that we had to give up on due to Sarah Lancashire gibbering away in some "foreign language" that was unintelligible.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Stonehouse is on the ITV X catchup jobbie and I cant seem to see how it can be downloaded so we may miss that one for now.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Shame G, it's good.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished two series last night:-

The first, on iPlayer is called *The Pact* and it was series 2. Both series are very enthralling 6 parters which keep you in suspense until the very end. Well worth watching and we thoroughly enjoyed them

The second is *A Spy amongst Friends* on ITV X. It's about the defection of Philby and the unmasking of Blunt, as Russian agents. Very well done with a good cast too.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I watched The Van (1996) - IMDb last night, quite good written by Roddy Doyle who also did the commitments.

It's the old screen format aspect ratio and they are all a bit tall but 5 minutes in and you stop noticing it, not a bad flim.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Ha ha I have bought worse. A 36ft.RV that had been left in a field for many years for some equestrians to change and poop in.
It had mice, birds nests rotten roof and floor and everything rubber disintegrated on the way home. 
But it was a great learning curve.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> Yes Ray, it brought back some memories?
> 
> What we liked about it most of all, we could hear and understand every word that was spoken, unlike Happy Valley that we had to give up on due to Sarah Lancashire gibbering away in some "foreign language" that was inaudible.


Er!! do you mind you are insulating a very large part of the population there (oldham) a professional Lancashire woman, and if was inaudible then you must be deef, maybe you meant to say uninteligabubble.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*"uninteligabubble".*

Did you mean unintelligible? As an 80 year old, I am entitled to make a few mistakes now and then. hence the reason I now abstain from posting on any of your threads.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Drew said:


> *"uninteligabubble".*
> 
> Did you mean unintelligible? As an 80 year old, I am entitled to make a few mistakes now and then. hence the reason I now abstain from posting on any of your threads.


FFS Drew lighten up you miserable 80 year old (didn't know that BTW), you missed out insulating as well, it's called a bit of fun, I was jokingly remonstrating with you. I don't normally bother with you, now you see why.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I almost gave up on *The Van *until just now when they've gone to look at the old motorhome, well think that's what it is under the dirt.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Here's a bit of a classic, everyone should watch this and I mean watch it as there is no worms, but extremely subtle, it's humourous as hell so certain old peeps might not get it


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I used to watch this years ago, didn't now it was still going.









Ski Sunday on BBC Two HD, Sun 8 Jan 6:15pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spector (To Know Him Was to Love Him) on Sky Showcase HD, Sun 8 Jan 9:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Thats 1- 1/2 hours I wasted, what utter rubbish, I think I may have laughed once.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Watched “Operation Mincemeat” on Now tv last night. A true WW2 film.
we liked it


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Did you have to pay extra for it?


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not AGAIN Nick.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We want to watch it...but don't want to pay for it


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*For those who are interested: 

Harry the Interview on ITV this evening 21:00. — 22:35*


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> The Stonehouse two part series on ITV last night was very interesting for me.
> I remember lots of skulduggery in the Wilson era but not Stonehouse affair.
> Rumours of Wilson and Lady Faulkner, Polson, Ganex and even Red Rum.
> 
> Ray.


I didn't realise that it was only 3 x 1hour episodes so we can finish it this week. So we started watching it - *Stonehouse* - last night on ITV X. Very good first episode.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

GMJ said:


> Did you have to pay extra for it?


I got NowTV cinema on an offer of £1 per month for 2 months


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We started watching *Strike: Career of Evil* last night. It's the 3rd series and only 2 episodes! Gripping stuff


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

This starts again tonight, I don't mind either of them, we have watched it previously but it's like that stupid Calman woman all laughter and only showing a tiny bit of wherever they stop and it's tedious and boring TBH so it's a no from us, but it seems to be a trend now any old crap to fill the schedules.









Bradley & Barney Walsh: Breaking Dad on ITV1 London+1, Tue 10 Jan 10:00pm - TV Guide UK TVGuide.co.uk


TV Guide, The UK's No 1 TV guide showing your TV listings in an easy to read grid format. Visit us to check Sports, News, Freeview, Freesat, Sky TV, Virgin TV, History, Discovery, TLC, BBC, and more.



www.tvguide.co.uk


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

We finished watching *Stonehouse* on ITV X last night. Cracking little series: a very enjoyable watch.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

Last watch “The Outfit” on NowTV, with Mark Rylance as main character.
Considering it was mainly talking and took place in one place, it was better than it should have been


----------

